# !!OFFICIAL 06-07 NHL THREAD!!!



## joey'd

who has money on what team this year guys, go habs go!!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito

go ducks go!!!


----------



## joey'd

ducks are looking good so far, as they are the only team still without a loss, buffalo i think is the team to beat this year, but the habs are going strong, the sens fell off the map somehow due to trades i figure, but this should be a good year, i htink its gonna be a tight race for the 8 spots come spring


----------



## CichlidAddict

I'll be cheering for the Wild this year. So far they're looking pretty good.
Now if we can just get Gaborik back healthy...


----------



## mbaudek

Stars all the way baby!!! As long as mike modano is at the helm things will be just fine!


----------



## Natt King Shoal

Through good times and bad......

View attachment 125651


----------



## KINGofKINGS

isnt hockey like.... locked out..... or whatever


----------



## bob351

Natt King Shoal said:


> isnt hockey like.... locked out..... or whatever


nope, the year befor last year


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Pens are in 1st place in their division!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puff

i still like the canucks. but we're missing 2 of our top 3 dmen...and since then we've lost 3 in a row









but the leafs and flames f*cking suck...so i can just laugh at them. especially the flames...


----------



## joey'd

Natt King Shoal said:


> Through good times and bad......
> 
> View attachment 125651











why dont we have a girl from montreal like that.....wait we do, they just dont know about hockey i guess


----------



## joey'd

does nobody here like hockey anymore, dan, dannyboy alll you other canucks whats up here peoples


----------



## rocker

leafs son









habs


----------



## joey'd

habs rule


----------



## Guest




----------



## Puff

ive been too embarassed of my team lately to post anything







lol

we lost 2 of our top 3 dmen, then just lost our #5 or 6 dman for 4-6 weeks. so we have 1 20 year old who has played 3 nhl games, then 2 other young kids who played their first game last night.

plus our forwards are playing like a bunch of pussies. the sedins kick ass, pyatt is playing great..other than that we suck. naslund WAS playing great, now looks tired and bored. dont even get me started on cooke and morrisson...f*cking bums.

what about these trade rumours of ottawa making a move soon. i hope that the morrisson rumour is true. id LOVE to get his $3.2 million salary off the books. as he isnt worth it.


----------



## rocker

habs vs leafs tonight right?


----------



## bob351

i hope so


----------



## joey'd

bob351 said:


> i hope so


why do you wanna see the leafs get beat down


----------



## Sheppard

LEAFS & HABS TONIGHT!!

Ahhhhhhh yeah!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I can't watch many games, I do not have cable.. thinking about getting it for the season


----------



## joey'd

it would be worth it i think, if i had more time id get the package again







...... im so emo


----------



## joey'd

go habs go, what the heck happened to the hockey fans here


----------



## joey'd

bump for hockey fans and sid the kid


----------



## joey'd

habs are doing not bad, i might even be going to a rangers habs game soon, ducks are killin it along with the sabres but many speculate that they wont be able to keep it up for long, whats your take on this one guys


----------



## Puff

canucks still suck ass. theres now talk of a trade between vancouver and either montreal or boston.

vancouver NEEDS to make a trade. we are missing vital parts of the team, and have a lot of little bitch players like morrisson, bulis, and chouinard. now we've lost our #2 defenceman for around 2 weeks, our second highest scorer for at LEAST two weeks, and rypien (who is from the farm but hits everything and can fight...and is tiny.lol) who is out for like 2-4 months now. all that happened in one game vs edmonton.lol. we just cant win.hahahahaha.

we got shut out last game, and my gf's brother went to it. in the 3rd period this drunk guy with a mullet got up from his seat (behind vancouver's bench) and left...5 minutes later he returns...wearing this new "girls" canuck jersey, which is bright and white...the jersey is way to small for him, but he walks right up to the glass behind Alain Vignault and the team, then yells, "HEY YOU PUSSIES!! YOU SHOULD BE WEARING THIS JERSEY....THIS JERSEY!!!!". supposedly everyone cracked up and basically laughed the team off the ice, which is bad, but i had to crack up at the thought of the guy with a mullet wearing the pink jersey.lol


----------



## Guest

Dammit Puff...the Leafs are sucking too. Theres no way that both the Leafs and Canucks should miss the playoffs again while teams in the south are winning despite selling only 3000 tickets. Smaller NHL = higher quality of teams.

What does everyone think about Quebec wanting to dress thier own team for the World Cup of Hockey?

Team Canada would look like this:

Iginla - Sakic - Heatley
Neidermyer - Phaneuf
Turco

Whereas Quebec could dress:

Burgeron - Lecavalier - Gagne
Souray - ?
Loungo/Broduer


----------



## joey'd

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dammit Puff...the Leafs are sucking too. Theres no way that both the Leafs and Canucks should miss the playoffs again while teams in the south are winning despite selling only 3000 tickets. Smaller NHL = higher quality of teams.
> 
> What does everyone think about Quebec wanting to dress thier own team for the World Cup of Hockey?
> 
> Team Canada would look like this:
> 
> Iginla - Sakic - Heatley
> Neidermyer - Phaneuf
> Turco
> 
> Whereas Quebec could dress:
> 
> Burgeron - Lecavalier - Gagne
> Souray - ?
> Loungo/Broduer

















has quebec gone mad, i mean we have good players but our own team, even i think thats a far stretch


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

DannyBoy17 said:


> Dammit Puff...the Leafs are sucking too. Theres no way that both the Leafs and Canucks should miss the playoffs again while teams in the south are winning despite selling only 3000 tickets. Smaller NHL = higher quality of teams.
> 
> What does everyone think about Quebec wanting to dress thier own team for the World Cup of Hockey?
> 
> Team Canada would look like this:
> 
> Iginla - Sakic - Heatley-crosby-spezza-shanahan-brindamour-stall-marleau-cheechoo-thornton-smyth-richards-lindros-kariya-morrison
> Neidermyer - Phaneuf-pronger-mccabe-blake-boyle-jovanovski-foote-bouwmeester
> Turco-Roloson-ward-raycroft-cujo
> 
> Whereas Quebec could dress:
> 
> Burgeron - Lecavalier - Gagne-st louis-briere-tanguay-bernier-vermette-ribero-lombardi-bouchard-jp dumont- not worth posting any more
> Souray - boucher-bergeron-brisbois and the rest arent worth posting lol
> Loungo/Broduer-gigure


there is what i came up with


----------



## Puff

yyeah both our teams suck ass dan...it hurts.lol

theres even talk of us signing jason allison..
















now theres talk of us trading salo and morrisson for souray and someone else...


----------



## Guest

Puff said:


> yyeah both our teams suck ass dan...it hurts.lol
> 
> theres even talk of us signing jason allison..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now theres talk of us trading salo and morrisson for souray and someone else...


Allison? Ouch


----------



## joey'd

what ever happened to him anyways


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

joey said:


> what ever happened to him anyways


leafs didnt sign him because even aki berg could out skate him

anyone like the teams i came up with?


----------



## Puff

i dont know why in the hell you would put morrison on team canada...there are WAAAY better players out there. he gets out muscled by everyone, and is not the player he was when he had naslund and bertuzzi on each side.

he can still pass, but is ineffective this year defensively because all he does is hook and hold on...which results in LOTS of stupid penalties.

also raycroft shouldnt be on that team either...other than that its basically the exact same team that i would've come up with.


----------



## Guest

O sh*t guys...you know what time it is?

WORLD JUNIOR HOCKEY CHAMPIONSHIPS IN A COUPLE WEEKS! 
Even better than Christmas!


----------



## Puff

no kidding danny. i wake up at 4:30 am every boxing day to watch the first games. the world juniors are one of my favourite times of the year.

im looking forward to seeing bourdon playing again. he is a beast on D


----------



## Guest

Puff said:


> no kidding danny. i wake up at 4:30 am every boxing day to watch the first games. the world juniors are one of my favourite times of the year.
> 
> im looking forward to seeing bourdon playing again. he is a beast on D


Me too man, last year was just rape.

I hope little Tavares makes the team, he'll be fun to watch.


----------



## Puff

yeah i saw him in some sportsnet piece. he has a decent chance.


----------



## Moondemon

It's hockey day in canada tomorrow...
The Habs are gonne whip Ottawa. I won't even be funny







...but the sens are playing way better than at the start of the season. Montreal is also comming out of it's slump with 2 straight victories.

Leafs still suck







and I love that !

Northwest division is interesting to follow... Only 5 points seperate first from last ! It's nice to see Colorado finally at the bottom of the divison.

Lecavalier and St-Louis are on fire !!! They both have 59 points. They are tied at 3rd place for points. TB wanted to trade one of them after a few games in october.... that would have been a very bad idea...

Anyway, the important thing this year is that the Habs are doing good ! That's it








Habs need a 25th Stanley cup before they turn 100 in 2009. This year seems good, but we would need a center player for our 2nd line to go with Kovalev and Samsonov (Sergei sucks big time this year )

GO HABS GO !!


----------



## Guest

If the Habs had a better goalie, I might cojsider them contenders...until then?


----------



## MONGO 

LETS GO RANGERS!!! LETS GO RANGERS!!!


----------



## Young Gotti

> The Habs are gonne whip Ottawa


Don't be so cocky were only 3 points behind uz.


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> The Habs are gonne whip Ottawa
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so cocky were only 3 points behind uz.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but the sens have played 2 more games than the habs... you must consider that. The sens always come out strong against the habs... It will be a great game !


----------



## Puff

the canucks are going to kick the leaf's ass tomorrow on Hockey Day in Canada. get ready to cry leaf fans. luongo is going to shut you the hell down.


----------



## Guest

Young Gotti said:


> the canucks are going to kick the leaf's ass tomorrow on Hockey Day in Canada. get ready to cry leaf fans. luongo is going to shut you the hell down.


I say 6-1 Leafs.

And Moondemon...Huet is great in the regular season...all technical goalies are...but he doesnt have the character or the natural talent to match up against Eastern Conference goalies like Brodeur, Lundqvist, Ward, Khabibulin....not to mention the world class goalies of the west like Kipper, Luongo, Hasek, Nabokov, Kryzgalov, Gigure....


----------



## Joga Bonito

go ducks!!!


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> LETS GO RANGERS!!! LETS GO RANGERS!!!


boooooooooo, GO HABS GO!!!!! GO HABS GO!!!!!!!!









finally you guys are appreciating this thread that i started months ago, what happened?


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> And Moondemon...Huet is great in the regular season...all technical goalies are...but he doesnt have the character or the natural talent to match up against Eastern Conference goalies like Brodeur, Lundqvist, Ward, Khabibulin....not to mention the world class goalies of the west like Kipper, Luongo, Hasek, Nabokov, Kryzgalov, Gigure....


Leafs fans will do anything to convince themselves that Montreal will not have a chance at the cup...


----------



## joey'd

Moondemon said:


> And Moondemon...Huet is great in the regular season...all technical goalies are...but he doesnt have the character or the natural talent to match up against Eastern Conference goalies like Brodeur, Lundqvist, Ward, Khabibulin....not to mention the world class goalies of the west like Kipper, Luongo, Hasek, Nabokov, Kryzgalov, Gigure....


Leafs fans will do anything to convince themselves that Montreal will not have a chance at the cup...








[/quote]








go habs go


----------



## Puff

6-1 laughs? are you kidding me?

how about a wager dannyboy


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Puff said:


> 6-1 laughs? are you kidding me?
> 
> how about a wager dannyboy :nod:


the sedins are gonna get run over like that bitch in ur signature dave









oh and who just prevented the sabers from being 1st overall in the league by whopping that little bitch briere's ass last night?

you just better pray we dont do to the canucks what we did to the bruins


----------



## MONGO 

RockinTimbz said:


> LETS GO RANGERS!!! LETS GO RANGERS!!!


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> LETS GO RANGERS!!! LETS GO RANGERS!!!

























[/quote]
the rangers sucks ass
oh oh is this spam according to ace?


----------



## Guest

No thats not spam? Hes cheering for the rediculously underachieving heartless Rangers :laugh:



Puff said:


> 6-1 laughs? are you kidding me?
> 
> how about a wager dannyboy :nod:


Its goin to be a physical, gritty game...but also a fast game. If we can keep up with the Sabres, we will fly by the Sedin sisters!

Change avatar for a week? You put a Maple Leaf, I'll put the Canucks logo.

Moondemon...we will see what happens. Its not even the All Star break yet.


----------



## joey'd

DannyBoy17 said:


> 6-1 laughs? are you kidding me?
> 
> how about a wager dannyboy :nod:


Its goin to be a physical, gritty game...but also a fast game. If we can keep up with the Sabres, we will fly by the Sedin sisters!

Change avatar for a week? You put a Maple Leaf, I'll put the Canucks logo.

Moondemon...we will see what happens. Its not even the All Star break yet.
[/quote]
danny man, lets try and keep this clean, if you have a problem with a member pm him, goo

goooo habs goo


----------



## Guest

joey said:


> 6-1 laughs? are you kidding me?
> 
> how about a wager dannyboy :nod:


Its goin to be a physical, gritty game...but also a fast game. If we can keep up with the Sabres, we will fly by the Sedin sisters!

Change avatar for a week? You put a Maple Leaf, I'll put the Canucks logo.

Moondemon...we will see what happens. Its not even the All Star break yet.
[/quote]
danny man, lets try and keep this clean, if you have a problem with a member pm him, goo

goooo habs goo
[/quote]

What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Young Gotti

> You live in Brantford and go for the Sens? And you havent been murdered yet?


I've been a Sens fan since 91. I also wear all my Sens jerseys around no one says anything.



> Yeah, but the sens have played 2 more games than the habs... you must consider that. The sens always come out strong against the habs... It will be a great game !


True that's why todays game is really important.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

hockey day in canada is on CBC right now, from Nelson BC. sens vs habs starts in an hour and a half, then the leafs vs canucks at 7 pm and then the one im really excited about watching is the flames vs oilers at 10pm.



Young Gotti said:


> You live in Brantford and go for the Sens? And you havent been murdered yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a Sens fan since 91. I also wear all my Sens jerseys around no one says anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the sens have played 2 more games than the habs... you must consider that. The sens always come out strong against the habs... It will be a great game !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True that's why todays game is really important.
Click to expand...

i must admit i also own a sens jersey. its the third jersey the nice black one, its a Spezza.


----------



## Guest

piranha_guy_dan said:


> You live in Brantford and go for the Sens? And you havent been murdered yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a Sens fan since 91. I also wear all my Sens jerseys around no one says anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the sens have played 2 more games than the habs... you must consider that. The sens always come out strong against the habs... It will be a great game !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True that's why todays game is really important.
Click to expand...

i must admit i also own a sens jersey. its the third jersey the nice black one, its a Spezza.
[/quote]

WHAT!?


----------



## joey'd

DannyBoy17 said:


> You live in Brantford and go for the Sens? And you havent been murdered yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a Sens fan since 91. I also wear all my Sens jerseys around no one says anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but the sens have played 2 more games than the habs... you must consider that. The sens always come out strong against the habs... It will be a great game !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True that's why todays game is really important.
Click to expand...

i must admit i also own a sens jersey. its the third jersey the nice black one, its a Spezza.
[/quote]

WHAT!?
[/quote]
i think he said he has a snes jersey? not sure, but i think i still know how to read


----------



## Guest

Oh damn...I dont think I need to say any more....


----------



## KINGofKINGS

you guys ever get to watch your beloved hockey in HD? I was fliipin through the channels last night and caught a little--- it really is an experience- DAMN! on a nice tv it might be the best sport to watch as far as picture and sound are concerned--- but the sport still sucks!!!


----------



## Young Gotti

> The Habs are gonne whip Ottawa


So what were u saying??? Told ya not to be so cocky! AHAHAHA 8-3 SENS WOOT WOOT!!!!



> i must admit i also own a sens jersey. its the third jersey the nice black one, its a Spezza.


Nice i've got all 3 Jerseys. 2 Havlats (i'm sad he's gone), and a Alfredsson.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Young Gotti said:


> The Habs are gonne whip Ottawa
> 
> 
> 
> So what were u saying??? Told ya not to be so cocky! AHAHAHA 8-3 SENS WOOT WOOT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i must admit i also own a sens jersey. its the third jersey the nice black one, its a Spezza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice i've got all 3 Jerseys. 2 Havlats (i'm sad he's gone), and a Alfredsson.
Click to expand...

havlat is a dirty player kicking hal gill in the balls. and alfredson is not liked by toronto fans as you know.


----------



## Moondemon

Young Gotti said:


> So what were u saying??? Told ya not to be so cocky! AHAHAHA 8-3 SENS WOOT WOOT!!!!


OUCH !!! I knew a team would haved their ass kicked today, but I chose the wrong team... Ottawa just gave the habs their worst lost of the season. Huet, who made the all star team, did not played as an all star today..

I must admit that the Sens are back on track after a very slow start.... GOOD for you guys in Ottawa !


----------



## Guest

Go Leafs


----------



## Guest

Good thing Puff didnt accept my proposition :laugh:


----------



## Puff

i accepted teh proposition, but couldnt post anything..

your team sucks danny...BIGTIME sucks...

the canucks logo would be a satisfactory avatar, altho i was hoping for something more along the lines of "the maple leafs suck donkey balls" or "the leafs are the canuck's bitches" or "i cheer for a crappy team"...


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident

Yeah that's a tough loss for us habs. At least it was to the sens though, whom I like. I can't take losing the to leafs...


----------



## Puff

piranha_guy_dan said:


> 6-1 laughs? are you kidding me?
> 
> how about a wager dannyboy :nod:


the sedins are gonna get run over like that bitch in ur signature dave









oh and who just prevented the sabers from being 1st overall in the league by whopping that little bitch briere's ass last night?

you just better pray we dont do to the canucks what we did to the bruins








[/quote]

would you like to lick luongo's jockstrap now, or later????

the leafs looked absolutely horrible tonight. and that commentating on cbc is by far the worst i have ever heard. he pronounced "bieksa" about 5 different ways...f*cking dumb old man.


----------



## hitler

go coyotes!!!


----------



## Guest

Puff said:


> i accepted teh proposition, but couldnt post anything..
> 
> your team sucks danny...BIGTIME sucks...
> 
> the canucks logo would be a satisfactory avatar, altho i was hoping for something more along the lines of "the maple leafs suck donkey balls" or "the leafs are the canuck's bitches" or "i cheer for a crappy team"...


Yea yea yea, Leafs are missing six players out of thier starting lineup...

All your fans are still belong to us


----------



## Puff

where's the canucks logo in your avatar, mountain child?


----------



## Guest

This is bullshit, we both you owuld have come back and said "I didnt agree to anything" if the Leafs win...and now I have to deal with the fact that PGD has a f*cking Jason Spezza jersey. f*ck you hockey day in canada...I should have just slept all day.

And f*ck you Justin Pogge...we need you now...and JFJ can suck my hippy wang.


----------



## joey'd

DannyBoy17 said:


> This is bullshit, we both you owuld have come back and said "I didnt agree to anything" if the Leafs win...and now I have to deal with the fact that PGD has a f*cking Jason Spezza jersey. f*ck you hockey day in canada...I should have just slept all day.
> 
> And f*ck you Justin Pogge...we need you now...and JFJ can suck my hippy wang.


dude, you ok?
freaks....go habs go!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Damn Puff, I guess the score right eh? Just the wrong team :laugh:


----------



## Puff

DannyBoy17 said:


> Damn Puff, I guess the score right eh? Just the wrong team :laugh:


lol. i was just saying that to my gf during the 3rd period when it was 5-1. i was like, "some dude said the leafs would beat us 6-1...he was oh-so wrong..."

that is a beautiful avatar danny







i like the choice of logo.

that said, this bet will now be held every game between our two teams. that is, if you are down for that.


----------



## Guest

Sadly, I dont think we play again? If we, do you are on.

And yes, I picked the sexiest Canucks logo...believe it or not, they used to be my favourite team back when they had Bure...and Linden....McLean!


----------



## Young Gotti

> the leafs looked absolutely horrible tonight. and that commentating on cbc is by far the worst i have ever heard. he pronounced "bieksa" about 5 different ways...f*cking dumb old man.


That's b/c Bob Cole is ready to die any day , also Bob Cole and Harry Neale are pro leafs and cry when the leafs lose.


----------



## Puff

did you hear the commentary on tonights game gotti?

the canucks would have control of the puck, and the announcer is like "ok...they have the puck..." then start naming leaf players and what they are doing, because they dont know any of the canucks' names. then bob cole started calling marcus naslund "mats" naslund, and kevin bieksa "bieska", "biesksa", "biaksa", and finally got it right near the end of the game.


----------



## Young Gotti

> did you hear the commentary on tonights game gotti?
> 
> the canucks would have control of the puck, and the announcer is like "ok...they have the puck..." then start naming leaf players and what they are doing, because they dont know any of the canucks' names. then bob cole started calling marcus naslund "mats" naslund, and kevin bieksa "bieska", "biesksa", "biaksa", and finally got it right near the end of the game.


Ya pretty bad eh but an excellent win for the Canucks!! Man google Bob cole and Harry Neale there is lots of sh*t about people wanting them to retire ahahah it's funny stuff.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Young Gotti said:


> the leafs looked absolutely horrible tonight. and that commentating on cbc is by far the worst i have ever heard. he pronounced "bieksa" about 5 different ways...f*cking dumb old man.
> 
> 
> 
> That's b/c Bob Cole is ready to die any day , also Bob Cole and *Harry Neale are pro leafs and cry when the leafs lose.*
Click to expand...

are you drunk? listen to a game between leafs and buffalo and you can hear just how one sided harry neal is considering he lives in buffalo. sabres this and sabres that, trust me ive been saying these 2 should give me their job for quite sometime........... always calling the penalties wrong and also sometimes refer to teams that arent even on the ice when they are talking, they are going cenile. its time to give the job to chris cuthbert!!!!!!!!!

at least the flames took first place back only a couple hours after the canucks had it. go dion!!!


----------



## Young Gotti

> are you drunk? listen to a game between leafs and buffalo and you can hear just how one sided harry neal is considering he lives in buffalo. sabres this and sabres that,


You can honestly say that they are not biased to the Leafs come on


----------



## Guest

Why does everyone on any other team hate everything about the Leafs...now its the commentators? Lol...give me a break..

The worst is Pierre Maguire when he gets excited...what a dork...although I wouldnt mind having him as the GM for the Leafs.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

DannyBoy17 said:


> are you drunk? listen to a game between leafs and buffalo and you can hear just how one sided harry neal is considering he lives in buffalo. sabres this and sabres that,
> 
> 
> 
> You can honestly say that they are not biased to the Leafs come on
Click to expand...

as their job commentating for a specific team they are likely to be biased because they are getting money in their pocket for commentating that team............. but ive heard much more biased announcers thats for damn sure and bob cole and harry neal are NOTHING compared to some others, the sabres being one of them


----------



## Puff

'HE'S MY MOOONNNNNSSSTTTEEERRRRR OF THE GAME!!!!!"

pierre maguire cracks me up. so much more entertaining than greg millen, bob cole, or harry neale.

maguire is the best during the drafts...someone picks a kid and you swear you can hear maguire bust a load in his pants. when the canucks drafted luc bourdon (when we could have had kopitar ) maguire started going crazy.


----------



## joey'd

once again, go habs go


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

dion phaneuf is just such a MONSTER he is pierre mcguires MONSTER PERFORMER. greg millen has a good voice for annoucing same with jim hughson BUT byfar the best hockey commentating voice is Chris Cuthbert. i used to love hearing him call the 2nd game of the double header for the west coast during hockey night in canada but they fired him and he now is with TSN. damn you CBC.


----------



## vlahos

another die hard habs fan here.

went to the habs/leafs game at the bell centre last march,and i must say...that is the loudest building in hockey.
anyone who is a true hockey fan whether a habs fan or not, go see your team play in montreal. its the best


----------



## Puff

jim hughson is the best commentator in the nhl. he's rarely biased and makes the game enjoyable. john garrett (colour guy with hughson for canuck games) is a total homer tho, and its even frustrating for some canuck fans how biased this guy is. he'll say something, and jim hughson will say, "well...not really john..." then garrett goes silent for a bit.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

vlahos said:


> another die hard habs fan here.
> 
> went to the habs/leafs game at the* bell centre * last march,and *i must say...that is the loudest building in hockey.*anyone who is a true hockey fan whether a habs fan or not, go see your team play in montreal. its the best


i guess you didnt watch the playoffs last year with the oilers?????????? because you would be sincerly wrong sir.


----------



## joey'd

vlahos said:


> another die hard habs fan here.
> 
> went to the habs/leafs game at the bell centre last march,and i must say...that is the loudest building in hockey.
> anyone who is a true hockey fan whether a habs fan or not, go see your team play in montreal. its the best


you know it, im going there in the middle of february and im gonna try and catch a game or 2 if possible


----------



## Puff

joey'd...tomorrow our teams shall meet in a truly fantastic battle...who will win????who will lose??? only time will tell :nod:


----------



## vlahos

piranha_guy_dan said:


> another die hard habs fan here.
> 
> went to the habs/leafs game at the* bell centre * last march,and *i must say...that is the loudest building in hockey.*anyone who is a true hockey fan whether a habs fan or not, go see your team play in montreal. its the best


i guess you didnt watch the playoffs last year with the oilers?????????? because you would be sincerly wrong sir.
[/quote]

very true but still not the loudest.....the old forum was the best for hockey, and the bell centre picked up where it left off


----------



## Guest

Well people who were at the Edmonton games we said to have been exposed to enough noise to cause serious and permanant hearing damage...Ive never heard a stat like that from the Bell Centre!

BTW...stop singing "ole ole ole" at Team Canada games...thats a soccer thing...do it at Hab games, whatever...but not at Team Canada games!


----------



## MONGO 

RockinTimbz said:


> LETS GO RANGERS!!! LETS GO RANGERS!!!

























[/quote]














thats what im talkin about!


----------



## Puff

it seems as tho the Habs fans have been embarassed...

must have hurt going down 4-0...to a goalie who spent the night in hospital.


----------



## MONGO 

RockinTimbz said:


> LETS GO RANGERS!!! LETS GO RANGERS!!!

























[/quote]
:nod:







thats what im talkin about!
[/quote]
youre my kind of guy


----------



## Guest

Timbz go back to RIP please...

Habs are lookin as bad as the Leafs...its scary to think that we could see the Habs, the Leafs, the Oilers and the Canucks to all miss the playoffs...hell one injury to Emery and the Sens could be battling for a spot too!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

at least the leafs beat a team that was on a 5 game winning streak and also won last 7 of 9 games.

leafs are on a long ass road trip so lets hope they play well with poni and antrapov back.

and yes the ole ole ole is god damn annoying.......... its for soccer because it suits soccer.


----------



## MONGO 

DannyBoy17 said:


> Timbz go back to RIP please...
> 
> Habs are lookin as bad as the Leafs...its scary to think that we could see the Habs, the Leafs, the Oilers and the Canucks to all miss the playoffs...hell one injury to Emery and the Sens could be battling for a spot too!


dont hate on my team









and by team I mean NYR


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

RockinTimbz said:


> Timbz go back to RIP please...
> 
> Habs are lookin as bad as the Leafs...its scary to think that we could see the Habs, the Leafs, the Oilers and the Canucks to all miss the playoffs...hell one injury to Emery and the Sens could be battling for a spot too!


dont hate on my team









and by team I mean NYR :laugh:
[/quote]

remember this????

http://www.nhl.com/nhl/app?service=page&am...007&gtype=2


----------



## MONGO 

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Timbz go back to RIP please...
> 
> Habs are lookin as bad as the Leafs...its scary to think that we could see the Habs, the Leafs, the Oilers and the Canucks to all miss the playoffs...hell one injury to Emery and the Sens could be battling for a spot too!


dont hate on my team









and by team I mean NYR :laugh:
[/quote]

remember this????

http://www.nhl.com/nhl/app?service=page&am......007>ype=2
[/quote]
touche









was looking up fights and found a couple of good ones


----------



## gloom




----------



## joey'd

im all emo, my habs suck ass, whats wrong with hockey town these days?
anyone?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

RockinTimbz said:


> Timbz go back to RIP please...
> 
> Habs are lookin as bad as the Leafs...its scary to think that we could see the Habs, the Leafs, the Oilers and the Canucks to all miss the playoffs...hell one injury to Emery and the Sens could be battling for a spot too!


dont hate on my team









and by team I mean NYR :laugh:
[/quote]

remember this????

http://www.nhl.com/nhl/app?service=page&am......007>ype=2
[/quote]
touche









was looking up fights and found a couple of good ones



















[/quote]

domi did what needed to be done. too bad kasperitis is still around to low bridge people and take out knees. i cant wait for someone to knock the f*ck out of him again.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan




----------



## Puff

tie domi didnt "do what needed to be done"...he did a downright cowardly thing and sucker punched a guy worse than bertuzzi did to steve moore. only a leafs fan could support an ape like tie domi.

i love that clip of nick kypreos getting knocked the f*ck out. that guy wastes a lot of precious air everyday...the world would be better off without him.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

kasperitis deserved it steve moore didnt.......... enough said


----------



## Puff

ummm...the guy that domi sucker pucnhed was ulf samuelsson...

he was a cheap player, but domi is a complete sh*t piece.

and noone deserves a sucker punch, and any guy who delivers one is gutless.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

bertuzzi is gutless im assuming also?

samulsson was just as bad as kasperitis and they are both rangers/ex rangers.......... you can notice why i would be confused


----------



## Puff

well kasperitis is a long haired russian...samuelsson is a big ugly goon...you can notice the difference, but its not a big deal 

and yes, bertuzzi's move was gutless, altho i still dont like steve moore.lol


----------



## Guest

Puff...cmon man...you're telling me you dont like Samuelsson getting sucker punched?:laugh:

I miss the good ol days of the NHL:


----------



## joey'd

good stuff, wish i was at that game


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

potvin kicked hextalls ass!!!! good old potvin

wendel clark is the best!!!!!!!!!!

i would LOVE to see that happen at a leafs game again soon. the new nhl is boring for fights u are LUCKY to see 1 per game.


----------



## joey'd

ya all the new rules killed everything


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

f*ck the instigator rule and the fines that come with fighting in the last few min of the game and the coaches suspensions and fines etc.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

anyone watching the flames dallas game? pierre mcguire just admitted he is in love with dion phaneuf LMAO i knew he had a thing for him

dion phaneuf is a MONSTER PERFORMER


----------



## joey'd

piranha_guy_dan said:


> anyone watching the flames dallas game? pierre mcguire just admitted he is in love with dion phaneuf LMAO i knew he had a thing for him
> 
> dion phaneuf is a MONSTER PERFORMER


----------



## Puff

phaneuf is a good dman...but i hate him with a passion. i dont like a lot about him...starting with his ginormous forehead


----------



## Guest

I love Dion too







But who can forget this moment:


----------



## Puff

ahhhh...good ole' jarkko...man do the canucks miss that guy.


----------



## joey'd

DannyBoy17 said:


> I love Dion too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But who can forget this moment:











omg thats soooooo funny hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Guest

Ruutu is awesome...not as awesome as his bro...but a lot funnier :laugh:

Where is he now anyway? Like Phoenix of something? Was he involved in the Jovi deal?


----------



## Puff

he's in pittsburgh. they signed him for $1.2 million per for 2 years i think


----------



## Guest

That pic in your sig just froze...I think hes raping that girl









Anyways, Leaf win against the Lightening last night







Raycroft looked decent.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

terrible call by the ref to give the flames a boarding penalty in the last 1:30 of the game. that was a perfectly CLEAN HIT!!!!!!!!!! i dont know what the ref was watching.......... i guess he thought it was basketball or soccer........... weak call that i think cost them the game.......... they coulda scored with the net empty with 1:30 to go.

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO REF BOOOOOOOOO



DannyBoy17 said:


> phaneuf is a good dman...but i hate him with a passion. i dont like a lot about him...starting with his ginormous forehead


i dont think he ever smiles but look at the focus on his face. yes he looks kind of evil with such a projected forehead LMAO


----------



## sid_the_kid87

true...but what a game the leafs played.....raycroft did good in net and hopefully they can turn things around


----------



## Young Gotti

Hey Puff big game 2nite goodluck to ur Canucks. Hopefully it goes to shoot out or overtime and the Sens win, so both teams can atleast get a point.


----------



## Puff

pppfffffftttt....ray emery...roberto luongo...my money's on luongo







hahaha.jk

yeah it will be a good game.

care to wager? say...same as what danny i did? your team wins...i have that ugly senator logo for an avatar for a week....my team wins...you get an ugly whale logo...hahahaha

willie mitchell is supposed to be coming back tonight. if so that is a big boost to our defence.

and PGD...ruutu is definitely not a p*ssy. he has fought guys tougher than dion phaneuf. he didnt fight because he wasnt after a fight. he wanted to make phaneuf look like the stupid kid that he is...and he suceeded that night.hahaha

i remember watching that game. even the announcers were laughing at phaneuf.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

dion would own ruutu, he was signed in the eastern conference so dion wouldnt beat his ass for that p*ssy act of tripping him before running to the bench


----------



## sid_the_kid87

well....are u sure dion has fought people tougher then dion...because im pretty sure they don't come tougher then dion

it's a proven fact

and in my opinon...he should have come 2nd to sid for calder...none of this ovechkin stuff...and hey...i think he should have one the norris


----------



## gloom




----------



## Puff

dion is a tough kid, but by no means the toughest...he can fight..but not amazingly...again, there are a lot of ppl tougher than dion.

that said, id still like to have him on my team. but he's a bastard


----------



## Young Gotti

GRRRRR that game should have been ours or atleast OT. Heatley off the crossbar and Rory's horrible goal was the difference in that game. Sens outshot Canucks 35-14


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the club. Lets see that whale in your avatar!


----------



## Young Gotti

> Welcome to the club. Lets see that whale in your avatar!


I didn't make a bet


----------



## Guest

Poor sport!


----------



## sid_the_kid87

dion has the majority of his fights... and well my leafs won tonight so im happy









GO RAZOR GO!!!!!


----------



## Puff

i was a bit worried there in the 3rd period. but luongo proved again why he makes the big $$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

was just watching the movie called "the wild" its an animated one VERY similar to madagascar and DON CHERRY does the voice of a penguin in the movie LMAO

thats friggin awesome i had no idea he was in it. when i heard the penguin talk i said to myself no friggin way!!!!!!!!! but yeah its him alright cause i even looked it up on google just to be sure.


----------



## Puff

he also plays a wolf in some lousy "Great Canadian Adventure" movie or something. with howie mandell in it.


----------



## Guest

Howie...









If you ever meet him, sneeze on him :laugh:


----------



## Puff

my buddy was in that movie "miracle". it was filmed here in vancouver and he was the USA goalie for all the real hockey scenes. it was f*ckin crazy seeing him play goal in a movie..albeit a kind of weak one.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Puff said:


> my buddy was in that movie "miracle". it was filmed here in vancouver and he was the USA goalie for all the real hockey scenes. it was f*ckin crazy seeing him play goal in a movie..albeit a kind of weak one.


thats why they put him on the US team. funny how the usa had to make their hockey movie in canada.......... if ur buddy played net in a movie for a canadian team he would have to be better


----------



## r1dermon

how much you think someone would pay for a cam ward autographed goalie stick?


----------



## joey'd

what do you guys think about the new jerseys they are gonna use and all the new gear as well?
new equipment from nhl


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

the new jerseys look like sh*t. pj stock said changing the style of hockey jerseys would be like taking the pin stripes off a yankees jersey.

as for the cam ward goalie stick put it on ebay. or else donate it to the HHOF OR total hockey museum to put on display.

i say post it on ebay.


----------



## MONGO 

should pin this topic


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

only american sports get pinned.............


----------



## Guest

GG hates Canadian sports!


----------



## MONGO 

thats because GG is an asshat


----------



## joey'd

well my 2006 thread was pinned, but not this one?







....


----------



## Puff

why dont we all message GG or someone and ask for it.

tell GG that its like golf...but on ice...

that will get his attention :nod:


----------



## joey'd

Puff said:


> why dont we all message GG or someone and ask for it.
> 
> tell GG that its like golf...but on ice...
> 
> that will get his attention :nod:


ya well, it seems not many people are into the nhl this year so i dunno
but last i checked the habs have a spot, so thats good enough for me


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

anyone ever play proline? i have started to lately and came close a couple times. the problem was i bet on the over under and the games itself, helps the odds but sucks when you are right about the win but its not over 6.5 goals and thats the reason you lose........... and the damn overtime too


----------



## joey'd

ok guys lets get this thread oing, maybe some kind respecting mod can pin this maybe like it was last year instead of letting it die every other week?


----------



## ICEE

Who watches hockey??? JK go DETROIT RED WINGS GONNA WIN IT ALL


----------



## joey'd

go habs go


----------



## Guest

Habs suck.


----------



## ICEE

Habs suck. Very Much So Go Red Wings


----------



## Moondemon

GO HABS GO !!

Habs will be all over the Rangers tonight !!
Jaroslav Halak is this years Cam Ward. He's just amazing !!


----------



## ICEE

U mixed it up Rangers will be all over Habs :rasp:


----------



## joey'd

DannyBoy17 said:


> GO HABS GO !!
> 
> Habs will be all over the Rangers tonight !!
> Jaroslav Halak is this years Cam Ward. He's just amazing !!


ya word go habs go


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

saturday night will be like game 7 of the cup finals, leafs and habs but the leafs will prevail.

the habs beat us out by a hair last year........ then they blew it in the first round anyways......


----------



## ICEE

Both Candiam Teams


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

coutl said:


> Both Candiam Teams


you can't even spell canadian so you aren't qualified to diss them








@ *CANDIAM*


----------



## ICEE

^^CANADIAN lol


----------



## Moondemon

piranha_guy_dan said:


> saturday night will be like game 7 of the cup finals, leafs and habs but the leafs will prevail.
> 
> the habs beat us out by a hair last year........ then they blew it in the first round anyways......


If Toronto looses the the Islanders and the Habs get one point tonight, it's all over for the Leafs !!
Toronto almost has the win both games... and that will NOT happend !


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

yes both games and then beat the habs in regulation.

raycroft needs to stand on his head. maybe if he gets the leafs into the playoffs the fans in toronto will finally give him some respect and also chant his name like eddy eddy eddy or cujo cujo cujo.......... razor razor razor??????? only time will tell


----------



## Moondemon

Leafs problem is that the habs are red hot, having won 9 in the last 11 games. Halak is playing like a veteran, Huet is back with the team as the backup and they are pumped !!!

It will be harder for the leafs to make the playoffs than for the Habs.

If the rangers loose both their games, is the habs win againt the rangers and loose to the leafs and the leafs win both their games, the Habs and the Leafs will make the playoffs.

But everybody in Montreal hates the Leafs. I'd rather see the rangers in than the leafs !!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

id rather leafs and montreal in just because thats a better chance at the cup coming home to canada.

the last 2 years it was realy close....... flames in the cup final against the lightning and then the oilers last year vs the canes.


----------



## Guest

Moondemon said:


> Leafs problem is that the habs are red hot, having won 9 in the last 11 games. Halak is playing like a veteran, Huet is back with the team as the backup and they are pumped !!!
> 
> It will be harder for the leafs to make the playoffs than for the Habs.
> 
> If the rangers loose both their games, is the habs win againt the rangers and loose to the leafs and the leafs win both their games, the Habs and the Leafs will make the playoffs.
> 
> But everybody in Montreal hates the Leafs. I'd rather see the rangers in than the leafs !!


...what if Rangers win tonight?

I say:

NYR 4
MON 1

then..

NYI 2
TOR 6

The Isles have Wade Dubwieciseixiaixi in net.


----------



## Fargo

Why isn't this thread being pinned?


----------



## joey'd

Fargo said:


> Why isn't this thread being pinned?


because i am hated by some of the mods, they dont want my threrads to be viewed which is why this one has died so often and others have started up many crappy 5 post ones on hockey until i bring this one back and blah blah blah blah blah.
but any who, huge eastern conf game tonight, habs and rngers, so far rangers1-habs 0 but its early.
plus last year i had the center ice and i would post real time updates on the site all night long and i didnt get it this year, so the thread hasnt been as fun.
i wish it was pinned for the playoffs, and maybe each year we can resurect it


----------



## joey'd

finally, thank you whoever you are








ok so heres how it goes so far
habs-0 
rangers-1

stars-1
columbus-0

briun-2
sabres-2

devils-1
flyers-1

penguins-1
sens-1

leafs-0
islanders-1

oilers-0
wild-0

blues-0
nashville-1


----------



## Guest

Leafs arent looking good tonight







Already down a goal!


----------



## joey'd

DannyBoy17 said:


> Leafs arent looking good tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already down a goal!


hangi n there man, same with the habs, i wish both leafs and habs make it in


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

joey said:


> Leafs arent looking good tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already down a goal!


hangi n there man, same with the habs, i wish both leafs and habs make it in
[/quote]

not possible now.

leafs vs habs saturday night winner takes all

leafs have to win in regulation

and lets hope the islanders dont win their last 2 and knock the leafs AND the habs out


----------



## ICEE

Sweet Official thread I hope the Leafs Beat the Habs


----------



## joey'd

well you all know im going for the habs


----------



## ICEE

we know









we know


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

hopefully bertuzzi will be back in a game or two


----------



## joey'd

coutl said:


> we know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we know


dude the wings suck, ge over it, over paid and cant get it together


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

a guy i went to school with played in his first NHL game last night for the black hawks and scored his first NHL goal

bryan bickell is his name. he scored the 2nd goal for the hawks on a tip in. he is a year or 2 younger then me but we came from a school of about 400 people. he is a big kid and plays left wing he was drafted high in the 2nd 41st overall round a year or 2 ago, he is making $700 000!!!!!!!!

here is his bio

http://www2.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/players/Bryan_Bickell/


----------



## Moondemon

Big game tonight !

May the best team get in the playoffs....
Toronto needs to win in REGULATION, but that won't happend !








The habs need to win, even in OT. If the Islanders win today (it's 3-1 for them right now) ans tomorrow VS. New Jersey and the habs only get one point VS the Leafs, well the Isalnders will get the 8th spot... that would SUCK big time....


GO HABS GO !!!


----------



## ICEE

They always get it together at playoff time JoeyD


----------



## Fargo

Michigan State and BC scoreless in 2nd period. I hope Michigan State wins after a tough college hoops season.


----------



## Guest

3-2 Leafs over MTL.


----------



## Guest

Threes.


----------



## Fargo

> Islanders keep post season hopes alive with 4 2 victory over Flyers
> PHILADELPHIA (AP) - The New York Islanders still have a shot at the post-season.
> 
> They got the first win of two this weekend that they needed to stay in the hunt. New York then held out hope that Toronto would knock out Montreal and keep the Islanders in the Eastern Conference playoff chase.
> 
> Wade Dubielewicz was solid again with 28 saves and the Islanders stayed alive by beating the Philadelphia Flyers 4-2 on Saturday.
> 
> The Islanders still needed help from Toronto on Saturday night against Montreal to remain in contention on Sunday, the final day of the NHL regular season.


----------



## ICEE

MSU is losing 1-0


----------



## Guest

LEAFS WIN LEAFS WIN LEAFS WIN!


----------



## Fargo

The Irish kid, Buffalo native Tim Kennedy, pulls it out for MSU with the tying goal and the game winning assist with 19 seconds left. What a great player at 5-11, 170.

Check out this Sophmore on the end to end.

http://nhldigest.com/capitals-prospect-tim-kennedy/



> Michigan State returns to the Frozen Four for the first time since 2001 when they were backstopped by the Hobey Baker Award-winning Miller. This year's Spartan squad features seven NHL prospects and is anchored by Sabres' prospect and Buffalo native Tim Kennedy. Kennedy currently leads the Spartans in scoring (15g, 22a, 37pts).


http://www.letsgosabres.com/pressbox/fulls...hp?newsid=10278


----------



## Guest

Sleeper prospect?

http://www.hockeysfuture.com/articles/9519


----------



## VJventrella

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... leafs beat habss


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> Sleeper prospect?
> 
> http://www.hockeysfuture.com/articles/9519


The kid proved he had balls with the game on the line. MSU would have lost without him. Only a Sophmore. See what happens next year.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

lets go devils!!!!!!!!!

they better play brodeur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moondemon

I'm so pissed this morning....
The Habs had the game when the score was 5-3... DAMN !!








Anyways, it sucks bid time right now !


----------



## Willham187

Moondemon said:


> I'm so pissed this morning....
> The Habs had the game when the score was 5-3... DAMN !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, it sucks bid time right now !


I feel your pain man i thought we had them when it was 5-3. Same story with the canadiens this year as lack of discipline and taking dumb penalties came back to bite them in the ass


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

devils play their backup, talk about sand bagging it. i hope luongo wins tonight to tie brodeur for the most wins in a season by a goalie!!!!!! brodeur doesnt deserve the record all to himself after they play their f*cking back up like that. what kinda bull sh*t is that anyways.

the back up cant make a bloody save in shoot out and then islanders goalie poke checks 2 guys in a row like wtf.......... SHOOT THE PUCK dont deek a goalie who just poke checked the guy before you............. JESUS

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Moondemon

With the habs out, I'll have to cheer either for Pittsburg, Buffalo or Ottawa. I'm a fan of teams in the East. If Vancouver makes it in the final, I'd probably cheer for them...

Sorry for all you Leafs fans.... I know how it feels to get knocked off the playoffs... but I'm happy for them not getting that 8th place ! I'm a anti-Leaf... this Mtl-Tor rivalry has me to the bone, so in no way I would have cheered for them.. New York is a lucky town with 2 teams in. The only thing that sucks is people there dont give a sh*t about hockey..


----------



## Fargo

NY Islanders going to playoffs. Win on a shootout. COuld they upstart the Sabres?


----------



## Guest

No^.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

NY has 4 teams in........... not 2. devils, islanders,rangers,sabres.

i cant believe 2 canadian teams got knocked out. f*ck lou lamarello, he will get his FOR SURE.

how f*cking retarded is vancouver tho???? louongo was 1 win behind tieing the record with brodeur for most wins in a season with 48....... brodeur didnt play which game louongo perfect chance to play today and tie him......... wtf is wrong with these idiots not playing their goalies and sand bagging it.

go canucks and flames........... ottawa too i guess. im saddended not even 1 of the 2 canadian tems in the race in the east made it in....... toronto might as well let montreal win, that way the islanders woulda never caught them. we helped the islanders stay alive basically.



Fargo said:


> NY Islanders going to playoffs. Win on a shootout. COuld they upstart the Sabres?


not with the AHL goalie they have in there. the leafs woulda had a much better chance at upsetting the sabres considering the way the season series went.


----------



## MONGO 

since when are the devils an NY team?...the Rangers are in NYC, the Devils are a half hour drive to the west in NJ, the Islanders are a half hour drive to the east on Long Island, and the Sabres are up north.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Ahh, the *Pens* and Ottawa this wed night..
I hope the Pens can capitolize on Ottowa's ability to cave in when it gets tough. They are known for that one..








The Pens have a plethora of young, and unproven players that could be able to 'stun the competition' if they play their cards right. Should be fun to watch..

Hopefully, the presence of Gary Roberts can be a much needed locker room boost for the young guys.. Nice late season pickup for Pgh, eh? He scored saturday vs the Rangers out in front. Nothing pretty, but I think he will prove to be a respected veteran leader when it counts most.

Nothing against Ottowa, they are a great team, but I think the Pens have a better chance than what some sports writers seem to think. 
They are young, hungry, and hot right now. 
It would be nice if Redden's groin injury makes him a lousy pick for Ottowa this year--Watch out for the Pen's powerplay!

Then again, Ottowa is overdue for a playoff victory. I can't wait to see what unfolds
I think PGH must draw the powerplay to win--Crucial to their victory.
Pgh in 7


----------



## joey'd

are there any canadian teams left?


----------



## Young Gotti

Go Sens GO!!!


----------



## joefish219

Fargo said:


> NY Islanders going to playoffs. Win on a shootout. COuld they upstart the Sabres?


yes Islanders can do damage.

Devils look like a huge threat. i do not agree with playing the back up but they are a solid team with SOLID defence


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

joey said:


> are there any canadian teams left?


sens, flmaes and canucks

dippy i think that the young players wont expect the hard hitting of the playoffs. crosby is a great player but also a whiner. marc andre fleury cost the canadian juniors in the final game with a dumb mistake so i dont know how he will do under playoff circumstances. its a whole new game come playoffs. thats how edmonton went from last place in the west barely making the playoffs to playing in game 7 of the cup finals. they werent loaded with skill but they had some hard hitters which took all of the other teams by storm. ottawa has some big time hitters in the lineup so we will have to see what unravels. ottawa doesnt have a proven goalie either so it will come down to goaltending being a factor on both sides.

i think both western canadian teams have a good chance at making cup finals on or the other. both have solid goaltending not to mention good defence. up front scoring on both teams isnt as good as a few other teams but they are not too bad. the sedins need some help offensivly and cant get the points alone so if naslund and morrison show up for the playoffs and ohlund makes it back then i think canucks will be a force to reckon with as will calgary with their speed and PK.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I agree that a hard hitting team can really wear down an average hitting team in the playoffs. But, it can backfire with costly penalties.
I don't think it will be wise for the sens to give the Penguins a powerplay. That is what I'll be looking for the whole series. I think it is key for the Pens victory.
Crosby lives with Lemuix here in Pgh, and I think that has something to do with the way he complains about the goons out there. Lemuix did that all the time. But in both of their defence, they have skill enough to say something about it.. lol
What I saw as a weakness for the Pens is trying to protect Crosby by throwing off the gloves. They should concentrate on throwing big clean hits to send the message instead, but we all know the Pens might loose that battle.
I respect the competition, and will accept any outcome in stride. I remember being highly dissapointed when Lemuix came back, and they had all finess players and no hitters... They got their hats handed to them, and it was embarrassing..








Needless to say, I'm excited that the Pens have come this far, this quick. I think they can beat the Senators with some hard work and an excellent game plan.
May the best team win!


----------



## Fargo

I hope your Penguins go to the conference finals, cuz I want to see a Sabres/Penguins series. I think the 2 teams will match up well in a series. f*ck the Devils especially - I hate them the most of all NHL teams. I've never hated the Pens because they're not hatable like the Steelers.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Fargo said:


> I hope your Penguins go to the conference finals, cuz I want to see a Sabres/Penguins series. I think the 2 teams will match up well in a series. f*ck the Devils especially - I hate them the most of all NHL teams. I've never hated the Pens because they're not hatable like the Steelers.


I would love to see that too, but they have to get past the Sens first lol -Wouldn't that be something if they went all the way as young as they are? That would be something!

Ya the Devils are very hatable.. I agree they are the easiest to not like.

LOL the Steelers are so hatable because they have won lots of games in the playoffs, and have won lots of division games for a long time. (not to mention some mouthy players attitudes)
I am really doubting the new coach can do the job like cowher.


----------



## ZOSICK

I don't know who i like since there's no Nebraska NHL teams, But i will watch hockey over any other sport, except golf I love golf.


----------



## Fargo

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I hope your Penguins go to the conference finals, cuz I want to see a Sabres/Penguins series. I think the 2 teams will match up well in a series. f*ck the Devils especially - I hate them the most of all NHL teams. I've never hated the Pens because they're not hatable like the Steelers.


I would love to see that too, but they have to get past the Sens first lol -Wouldn't that be something if they went all the way as young as they are? That would be something!

Ya the Devils are very hatable.. I agree they are the easiest to not like.

LOL the Steelers are so hatable because they have won lots of games in the playoffs, and have won lots of division games for a long time. (not to mention some mouthy players attitudes)
I am really doubting the new coach can do the job like cowher.
[/quote]

Steelers will still beat the Browns twice with Romeo Crenell reading his menu on the sidelines. Any picks for tonights game? I'll take Pittsburgh to win, 4-3.


----------



## Guest

Ottawa 4-2

Although I think the penguns will take it in 6.


----------



## flashover00

Are their any Devil playoff games being broadcast AT ALL....i checked the sched on espn and every game is nationally blacked out.

Was their sched off? Does anyone have an accurate schedule of the broadcasts??


----------



## Joga Bonito

go ducks!


----------



## Fargo

flashover00 said:


> Are their any Devil playoff games being broadcast AT ALL....i checked the sched on espn and every game is nationally blacked out.
> 
> Was their sched off? Does anyone have an accurate schedule of the broadcasts??


Even Versus Network hates the Devils.

http://www.versus.com/nw/article/view/3481...icleWrapper.tpl


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

thats becasue the devils are bitches and sandbagged their last game. i can see it if all teams are already locked in playoff spots to play your backup goalie but when a team is relying on you to win you shouldnt play ur backup goalie........ how low is that!!

for instance calgary and colorado's last game they both played their back up because the west was already decided......... but in the east it was a different story and NJ sandbagged that game BIG TIME, cheap sons of bitches


----------



## Guest

Not to mention how they benched Elias and Gomez in the shoot out...


----------



## Fargo

piranha_guy_dan said:


> thats becasue the devils are bitches and sandbagged their last game. * i can see it if all teams are already locked in playoff spots to play your backup goalie but when a team is relying on you to win you shouldnt play ur backup goalie........ how low is that!! *
> 
> for instance calgary and colorado's last game they both played their back up because the west was already decided......... but in the east it was a different story and NJ sandbagged that game BIG TIME, cheap sons of bitches


I hope the Devils get massacred in the playoffs. I think I hate them more then Johakim Noah.


----------



## Guest

I cant beleve they fired Julien?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

DannyBoy17 said:


> I cant beleve they fired Julien?


loulammerello (sp) did this before also just before the playoffs. he puts himself in the spot light to take the credit.......... devils were in a playoff spot so there was no reason to fire the coach lmao usually if you DONT make the playoffs soemone in managment gets a boot not when you DO make the playoffs. brutal man brutal. apparently julian didnt have the team playoff ready........ so lou is so smart he put his backup goalie in the last game to get the team a loss going into the playoffs.......... usually you would want to be on a winning streak going into the playoffs. now the last game of the season was a loss so lets hope it proves to burn their asses


----------



## Guest

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=151902


----------



## Fargo

Dallas ties it! Screw Vancouver.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

DannyBoy17 said:


> Ottawa 4-2
> 
> Although I think the penguns will take it in 6.


Not a bad call Danny!

Eh, I knew the Pens would get stunned the first game.. they were trying to see what the pace, and feel of a playoff game would be, and they got caught with their pants down in the first 10-15 mins of the game. 
It will be a different game on saturday though. They need to send the Sens a message that they won't be just taking their cheap shots the whole series. Watch for a big fight or 2 that goes big the Pens way in game 2, if the Sens keep dishing it out like that
(watch for Laraque to own some poor chap)
Good game. Sens deserved to win. Pens aren't going to play dead though


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

what a bullshit knee on cheechoo. he should be gone as long as cheechoo is out for with a blatant knee like that!!!!!!!!

good game by the sens. i still think sens will take the series. canucks going into 2nd over time. kinda blew their 4-2 lead.........


----------



## joefish219

i can;t watch the dallas game any more. vancover is holding on by a thread. hitting the post in OT gives me hard attacks.


----------



## Moondemon

What a game in Vancouver. Luongo is hot and keeps his team alive !
It's 2:20 am here in Montreal and the 3rd OT is about to start.. I just can go to bed with a game like that...!! 
Hope Vancouver wins !!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

Moondemon said:


> What a game in Vancouver. Luongo is hot and keeps his team alive !
> It's 2:20 am here in Montreal and the 3rd OT is about to start.. I just can go to bed with a game like that...!!
> Hope Vancouver wins !!


same here


----------



## Moondemon

Finally !!
Vancouver won ! Luongo was amazing; H.Sedin just scored with 2 minutes remaining in the 4th OT...
I'm tired; it's 3:35 am... Glad I'm not working tomorrow !


----------



## Fargo

Frickin' Luongo! This series is going 7


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

that canucks game was crazy lastnight, 6th longest game in the NHL. did you see how luongo fell over from fatigue? i think it was either late i the 3rd or early in the 4th......hard too remember when there were that many periods.


----------



## Puff

Fargo said:


> Dallas ties it! Screw Vancouver.


somebody's a bitter bitch.

turco choked yet again...

what is he now???? 2-9 career in the playoffs?

i caught the first part of the game in the business class lounge in JFK Airport. i was pounding beers like no tomorrow. on the plane i got the pilot to give me updates. near the end of the flight he goes, "umm...wow...so the vancouver game is still goin on...in the 4th overtime!!"

i got up from my seat and was like "WOOOOOOOO GO NUCKS!!!!" and everyone looked at me.lol

then 5 minutes later he comes on and is like "vanvouer just scored....henrik sedin...2 minutes left in the overtime!"

then i went nuts. if i wasnt so pissed i would have danced through the isle.lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Puff said:


> Dallas ties it! Screw Vancouver.


somebody's a bitter bitch.

turco choked yet again...

what is he now???? 2-9 career in the playoffs?

i caught the first part of the game in the business class lounge in JFK Airport. i was pounding beers like no tomorrow. on the plane i got the pilot to give me updates. near the end of the flight he goes, "umm...wow...so the vancouver game is still goin on...in the 4th overtime!!"

i got up from my seat and was like "WOOOOOOOO GO NUCKS!!!!" and everyone looked at me.lol

then 5 minutes later he comes on and is like "vanvouer just scored....henrik sedin...2 minutes left in the overtime!"

then i went nuts. if i wasnt so pissed i would have danced through the isle.lol
[/quote]

not only do they have to worry about terrorists but they have to worry about drunk canadians cheering on the canucks LMAO atta boy dave

i stayed up til 3:31 am watching the game in bed then once i knew they won i turned over to go to sleep lol......... i had a feeling the sedins would get the goal because they had been pretty much non exsistant in the first 6 periods lol


----------



## Fargo

Puff said:


> Dallas ties it! Screw Vancouver.


somebody's a bitter bitch.

turco choked yet again...

[/quote]

No one's a bitter bitch. I stick by my comment: Screw Vancouver. They were saved by Luongo, bitch. I'm rooting for the Sabres anyway. And you can't blame Turco when he doesn't give up a goal for 3 overtimes.


----------



## Young Gotti

> Ottawa 4-2
> 
> Although I think the penguns will take it in 6.


And why do u think this? Just a little bitter cuz ur Leafs didn't make it.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Young Gotti said:


> Ottawa 4-2
> 
> Although I think the penguns will take it in 6.
> 
> 
> 
> And why do u think this? Just a little bitter cuz ur Leafs didn't make it.
Click to expand...

its funny that you say ur leafs but you arent far from toronto urself

i think the sens will go deep in the playoffs this year. as long as they dont put alfredson on defence on the PP they should be alright

flames lost but at least they won the 3rd period. they woulda had a better chance had they not got a bad bounce off stuart that put them down 2-0 early. that really took the wind out of their sail


----------



## Guest

Young Gotti said:


> Ottawa 4-2
> 
> Although I think the penguns will take it in 6.
> 
> 
> 
> And why do u think this? Just a little bitter cuz ur Leafs didn't make it.
Click to expand...

Would you like me to call you the waaaaambulance?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Bring on game 2 Ottawa. I still think the Pens will show up sooner or later in this series

Pens in 7


----------



## Fargo

Pens are taking the next game. As for the Sabres, Chris Drury, one of the most underrated players in the NHL, had two goals tonight, while the defense was spot on. Hope the Sabres finish them off early.


----------



## Guest

Drury is a great player, not sure about underrated tho. Anyone knows hockey, knows this guy is the real deal. Reminds of Yzerman. He will be signed by the Sabres over Briere if they are smart.


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> Drury is a great player, not sure about underrated tho. Anyone knows hockey, knows this guy is the real deal. Reminds of Yzerman. He will be signed by the Sabres over Briere if they are smart.


The Avalanche got rid of him after their cup, so nothing surprises me. This guy's been a winner wherever he's played. Was unbelievable in the NCAA. Sometimes it's not the stats but the ability to win when it counts.


----------



## Guest

Fargo said:


> Drury is a great player, not sure about underrated tho. Anyone knows hockey, knows this guy is the real deal. Reminds of Yzerman. He will be signed by the Sabres over Briere if they are smart.


The Avalanche got rid of him after their cup, so nothing surprises me. This guy's been a winner wherever he's played. Was unbelievable in the NCAA. *Sometimes it's not the stats but the ability to win when it counts.*
[/quote]

Black is to white as Drury is to Yashin.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

wings beat calgary, 4-1


----------



## Guest

Wings looked good. I STILL cant see them getting past the second round tho.

Unfortunately, it looks like Ottawa has a legit shot to win the East







The west is a warzone tho. The 7th place team in the West would be 2nd in the East.


----------



## Fargo

I'm having trouble seeing how so many are picking the Flames in this one. The west is a war zone. I can't wait for the Dallas Vancouver match up tommorrow.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

the ducks knocked out detroit first round a few years back.....the flames upset detroit in round 2 in 2004, edmonton upset detroit in round 1 last year....... detroit hasnt been the detroit of the late 90's lately so thats why so many people are picking the flames


----------



## Young Gotti

> its funny that you say ur leafs but you arent far from toronto urself
> 
> i think the sens will go deep in the playoffs this year. as long as they dont put alfredson on defence on the PP they should be alright


So I Live like an hour from Toronto still doesn't make me a Leafs Fans b/c of that







As for going deep in the playoffs I hope ur right.



> Would you like me to call you the waaaaambulance?


WTF r u talking about?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

piranha_guy_dan said:


> the ducks knocked out detroit first round a few years back.....the flames upset detroit in round 2 in 2004, edmonton upset detroit in round 1 last year....... detroit hasnt been the detroit of the late 90's lately so thats why so many people are picking the flames


true, but i think part of that was because the wings didnt have the roughness that they used to have with a few players like McCarty. now after the trade deadline pickups of Bertuzzi and Calder, i think that area of weakness has been patched up. and this year, the wings dont have a goalie, like cujo, that chokes the second he gets into the play-offs.


----------



## Fargo

piranha_guy_dan said:


> the ducks knocked out detroit first round a few years back.....the flames upset detroit in round 2 in 2004, edmonton upset detroit in round 1 last year....... detroit hasnt been the detroit of the late 90's lately so thats why so many people are picking the flames


I know, I just didn't see it happening again this year in the 1st round, but so far I'm only 3 for 8 in the first games, so what the hell do I know? All I do know is how much I hate the Devils. NBC's got game 2 of the Senators/Penguins on Saturday - oughta be great. Tonight's game between Dallas and Vancouver ought to be an all out war.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

its great being in canada because every playoff game is televised......... i watch every playoff game during the playoffs even tho my team (the leafs) arent in. i still route for other teams because im not bitter.

as for detroit adding depth calder sucks which is why he has bounced through like 3 teams in the last 2 seasons. and bertuzzi is out but when he gets back if healthy and actually fits in with his still new team then he might be able to help but i dont see it happening. he hasnt been the same since the steve moore incident back in the old naslund bertuzzi and morrison line.

so far in the first 8 games i was 4 for 4 the first night and last night i went 2 for 4....... so 6 for 8 isnt too bad. holmqvist really fucked TB chances at a come back in the last minute and a half and also calgary got a bad bounce which really took the wind out for their sail


----------



## Moondemon

DannyBoy17 said:


> Drury is a great player, not sure about underrated tho. Anyone knows hockey, knows this guy is the real deal. Reminds of Yzerman. He will be signed by the Sabres over Briere if they are smart.


Many roumors are saying that Brière would love to play for the Habs next season and Habs GM (Gainey) said he'd have enough money to get an impact player next year. He also said he wanted to resign Souray and Markov, but I doubt Souray will come back...


----------



## Fargo

My picks are doing better tonight. Dallas playing much better defensively tonight.


----------



## Guest

Moondemon said:


> Drury is a great player, not sure about underrated tho. Anyone knows hockey, knows this guy is the real deal. Reminds of Yzerman. He will be signed by the Sabres over Briere if they are smart.


Many roumors are saying that Brière would love to play for the Habs next season and Habs GM (Gainey) said he'd have enough money to get an impact player next year. He also said he wanted to resign Souray and Markov, but I doubt Souray will come back...
[/quote]

...YA...RIGHT. If they sign Souray, which they MUST do in my opinion, that will be a 6+ million per year, for atleast 4 years. Markov will get 3.5-5 million.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

canucks played an alright game except for 2 minutes in that entire game......... couple sloppy plays and in that short time cost them the entire game.

nashville again with a cheap shot at a player, i hope this time the axe falls on them and radulov gets at least 3 games for that, its not like berier turned into the hit from behind.......... he was already back to him the whole time he was coming in on him and then left his feet, typical hit from a typical source.

ducks are still looking good, that getzlaf is something else i tell ya


----------



## Fargo

Come on, let's give the Stars' defense and goaltending some credit. It wasn't just sloppy plays. Vancouver didn't score.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

yes they didnt score but 2 early sloppy plays by the canucks is what cost them the game....... they only played 2 bad minutes of hockey. 1 minute at the start of the first and the other minute at the start of the second.


----------



## Fargo

Hey D. Eggs, I told you the Pens would even it up, Crosby being the difference. Ancient Gary Roberts got a goal and an assist.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

every game today was a close one all 1 goal games. meszaros screwed up LARGE for the sens. cant wait til hockey day/night in canada again tomorrow, all 3 canadian games are on CBC flames wings @ 1 pm, sens pens at 6pm and canucks stars at 9:30pm.

gonna be a great day.......... i think i will put a cathiter in for tomorrow cause i dont think i will be getting out of my seat all day.......... well actually a 3 hour break between the flames and sens game unless the flames and wings have some good ol OT hockey.

im suprised there has only been 2 games of OT so far this playoffs with how tight the standings were on both conferences. and both OT games were on opening night so far


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Fargo said:


> Hey D. Eggs, I told you the Pens would even it up, Crosby being the difference. Ancient Gary Roberts got a goal and an assist.


What a game!
The Pens really quieted the crowd over there early. Seemed like every time Ottawa picked up the pace, the Pens threw a few heavy checks. 
Glad to see the Pens are in this one!



> cant wait til hockey day/night in canada again tomorrow, all 3 canadian games are on CBC flames wings @ 1 pm, sens pens at 6pm and canucks stars at 9:30pm.


Very enjoyable day of watching sports tomorrow!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

flames are crashing and burning it looks like but are very strong at home so lets hope for a turn around.

the cancuks and sens pulled off wins to make it 2-1 series and also ducks make the seies 3-0


----------



## joefish219

i can takw this 830 start to go to ot again and again esp on monday. i will watch every ot but it just makes it harder to explain hockey to nba fans at 6am.


----------



## Fargo

Vancouver played an excellent game last night. I don't understand how Dallas could just give up the blue line from the 2nd period on. That overtime goal could have easily happened in the 3rd period. Dallas couldn't seal off any lanes - no support for their goalie, who played great.


----------



## Mooker

I have a strange feeling that the Islander's can take out Buffalo. Look at the last game. 
Tampa Bay look good also. Vinny and Marty are the best one two punch in hockey this year along with Spezza and Heatley.


----------



## Fargo

Mooker said:


> I have a strange feeling that the Islander's can take out Buffalo. Look at the last game.
> Tampa Bay look good also. Vinny and Marty are the best one two punch in hockey this year along with Spezza and Heatley.


Buffalo's forwards way out class the Islanders, but you still may be right. If Islanders win, it will be a classic case of DiPietro getting hot, and Miller losing his timing. Sabres get trapped in the baraging the goalie scenario, until the Islanders storm up ice and put one past Miller, who gets cold. If the Islanders are going to do it, now's the time at home in front of a rowdy Long Island crowd. Take 2 games and the series is yours. The Sabres try to get too stylish on offense sometimes too. Sabres should take it though.


----------



## Guest

Mooker said:


> I have a strange feeling that the Islander's can take out Buffalo. Look at the last game.
> Tampa Bay look good also. Vinny and Marty are the best one two punch in hockey this year along with Spezza and Heatley.


The best 1-2 punch in hockey is Forsberg and Radulov in my opinion.


----------



## Fargo

In the 1st period of the Sabres game, I was going to say that Buffalo wasn't physical enough, until they falttened some dude and came up ice and scored. Islanders are playing real tough.


----------



## Joga Bonito

go ducks!!


----------



## Young Gotti

> What a game!
> The Pens really quieted the crowd over there early. Seemed like every time Ottawa picked up the pace, the Pens threw a few heavy checks.
> Glad to see the Pens are in this one!


One bad period for the Sens otherwise the series would be 3-0. Another big game 2nite. GO SENS GO!!


----------



## Fargo

*Lightning Strikes Devils*





















:

























> 4/17/2007 - TAMPA, Fla. (AP) - The Tampa Bay Lightning are finding ways to make Martin Brodeur look ordinary.
> 
> Vincent Lecavalier scored his fourth goal of the playoffs, and Brad Richards and Vinny Prospal each tallied their first in helping the Lightning beat the New Jersey Devils 3-2 on Monday night in Game 3 of their first-round Eastern Conference series.
> 
> Johan Holmqvist, who has rebounded from a shaky NHL postseason debut to outplay Brodeur the past two games, stopped 30 shots as the seventh-seeded Lightning took a 2-1 lead in the best-of-seven matchup. Game 4 is at Tampa on Wednesday night.
> 
> Brodeur, a three-time Stanley Cup champion, entered the playoffs with a 1.89 career goals-against average, but has given up three in each game of the series. Tampa Bay also won three of four regular-season meetings against the goalie, who won a league-record 48 games.
> 
> Lecavalier scored his power-play goal on a sharp-angle shot that appeared to catch Brodeur by surprise in the first period. He had an assist on the winner, which Prospal scored from in front of the net with 6:29 remaining in the third.
> 
> John Madden and Zach Parise scored for the Devils.
> 
> *Brodeur's experience and strong track record are the main reasons many expect the Devils ultimately to win the series*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , however the 28-year-old Holmqvist is making it interesting in his first postseason appearance.


----------



## Fargo

This is it. The Penguins have to win in the 3rd period, or they're done.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

wings vs calgary is 2-2 right now, going into the 3rd.....chelios just shot the puck and broke the glass, lmao

hopefully in the 3rd, the wings will overcome the flames again


----------



## Guest

Its unfortunate that the Wings and Flames face eachother, and the Preds and Sharks face eachother. I would love to see those two mixed, as I cant see either teams from the first match up going anywhere, whereas the teams in the second match up will likely produce a cup contender.


----------



## MONGO 

Thrashers =


----------



## Puff

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
IS GOD

another good win by the canucks tonight. turco should be eating his words.

typical dallas team. get close to going to OT and are scared yet again.

nagy is a cheapshot artist and complete and utter coward. won't fight, but will gladly spear ppl and kick goalies. typical p*ssy.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

not tonight my friend and not in calgary.



stonecoldsteveostin said:


> wings vs calgary is 2-2 right now, going into the 3rd.....chelios just shot the puck and broke the glass, lmao
> 
> hopefully in the 3rd, the wings will overcome the flames again


----------



## joey'd

piranha_guy_dan said:


> wings vs calgary is 2-2 right now, going into the 3rd.....chelios just shot the puck and broke the glass, lmao
> 
> hopefully in the 3rd, the wings will overcome the flames again


[/quote]
go flames go


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> Thrashers =


GO RANGERS!!!!!!


----------



## Fargo

Now if only the Flames could learn to play like that on the road.


----------



## Guest

Damn. These match up really suck. Stars, Canucks, Red Wings and Flames would all be eliminated if they were playing Preds, Sharks, Ducks and Wild. The latter are four of the top 5 teams in the league.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

DannyBoy17 said:


> Damn. These match up really suck. Stars, Canucks, Red Wings and Flames would all be eliminated if they were playing Preds, Sharks, Ducks and Wild. The latter are four of the top 5 teams in the league.


i totally disagree. the sharks and ducks yes......... flames cancuks sharks and ducks sounds more sold then the 4 you listed


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> Damn. These match up really suck. Stars, Canucks, Red Wings and Flames would all be eliminated if they were playing Preds, Sharks, Ducks and Wild. The latter are four of the top 5 teams in the league.


The verdict is not out on the Red Wings yet. We'll probably see in the next round. And the more I watch of Vancouver, with Luongo in the net, I wouldn't call them inferior just yet.


----------



## Guest

Vancouver is not an inferior team, but I dont think they would be doing as good against one of the stronger teams. The Flames just arent the same team as last year, which is weird because I felt they did a good job on improving the team overall ths year.

I wouldnt mind seeing Luongo raise the cup, its hard to say I would be over joyed tho if he was wearing a Canucks uniform !


----------



## Puff

joey said:


> Vancouver is not an inferior team, but I dont think they would be doing as good against one of the stronger teams. The Flames just arent the same team as last year, which is weird because I felt they did a good job on improving the team overall ths year.
> 
> I wouldnt mind seeing Luongo raise the cup, its hard to say I would be over joyed tho if he was wearing a Canucks uniform !


i think the main team that will give the canucks trouble is anaheim. other than that i think superior goaltending keeps us in it.


----------



## Fargo

Luongo is frickin amazing, and for some reason his intensity seems to make the whole team play better. They clearly controlled the blue line in those two games in Dallas, which is most of the battle in winning.


----------



## Puff

ive been watching luongo all season...but come playoff time he has stepped it up even further.

he makes saves that no human should make...then makes many more like...leaving the crowd baffled.

modano sounds depressed now. talking about how you get past one guy...then have to face willie mitchell...then after that luongo...lol

dallas has an amazing defence...but when the 3rd period comes along they all seem to tense up and get worried.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

luongo has always been my favourite goalie in the league. when he was back in florida he used to face the most shots out of every goalie in the league and still looked amazing, now that he has a decent team infront of him, he shines ever more


----------



## MONGO 

joey said:


>


----------



## MONGO 

THRASHERS NO A CHANCE!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

RockinTimbz said:


> THRASHERS NO A CHANCE!!!
> 
> View attachment 143459


the team that got swept last year did the sweeping this year............ i wouldnt get too excited tho they are up against stiffer competition next round........ the competition atlanta put up was so stiff they were dead


----------



## MONGO 

stop living in the past







we'll see what happens


----------



## Guest

Rangers will be up against Buffalo. Better hope your guys are ready to SKATE! Also, you wont be sliding pucks by Miller like you were Lehtonen.


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## CorGravey

Go Sens!


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> Rangers will be up against Buffalo. Better hope your guys are ready to SKATE! Also, you wont be sliding pucks by Miller like you were Lehtonen.


I'm rooting for the Sabres all the way, but I'm still skeptical they have the aggressiveness on defense to make it to the finals. Drury as usual is playing great on both sides of the ice, but I've seen a lot of defensive lapses for the Sabres against the Islanders. They need to give Miller better support, because he's definitely pulling his own weight. The next series ought to be very telling.

I really hope the Penguins can win tonight so I can see more of Crosby and the ancient Roberts, but the Sens defense just looks too good.

I don't know why more fans don't do what the Flames fans do, wearing all one color. That sh*t looked awesome the other night. Calgary has some of the best fans in hockey.


----------



## Fargo

It's over


----------



## MONGO 

what i miss?


----------



## joey'd

go habs go?


----------



## joey'd

go flames go


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

CorGrav420 said:


> Go Sens!


Wow, the Pens D is way too soft for playoff hockey right now..
The Sens look like they are ready for a strong run for the cup!


----------



## Fargo

You gotta give Turco credit. Facing elimination against a goalie like Luongo, and he shuts the Canucks out. Dallas didn't roll over like bitches tonight - good game.


----------



## Guest

Turco is very underrated this year.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

what a boring game!!!!!!!!!! thank god the calgary game and ottawa game had some excitement. 0-0 hockey sucks its a game for goalies and luongo had no chance at that. stupid defence change cost them the game.


----------



## Joga Bonito

ducks move on!


----------



## MONGO 

What are your feelings about Sean Avery?


----------



## Fargo

piranha_guy_dan said:


> what a boring game!!!!!!!!!! thank god the calgary game and ottawa game had some excitement. 0-0 hockey sucks its a game for goalies and luongo had no chance at that. stupid defence change cost them the game.


I actually turned off the Pittsburgh/Ottowa game; it looked like two different leagues playing. Actually I thought Turco saved Dallas' entire season with that save late in the 3rd period. I think Vancouver will wrap it up this weekend.


----------



## Puff

needless to say i was pissed off last night. but both teams were VERY good. it was the best 0-0 game ive ever seen. TONNES of scoring chances and good hits...but no goals...

it made the game more interesting. i was biting my nails the whole 3rd period.

that said...luongo outplayed turco...yet turco is still acting like a cocky bitch...

it came out today that salo purposely jumped on the ice (on the too many men on the ice penalty in OT) because he saw the 2 on 0 breakaway developing. he took the penalty that the stars scored on...but if he hadnt taken that penalty the chances were the stars would score anyways. i think that was smart play, and even ballsier to come out and say he meant to do it.


----------



## Guest

Turco isnt a cocky bitch...Turco is an awesome Canadian goalie who has more cups than Luongo!


----------



## Puff

they both have 1...and they wear is on a strap every game. turco's never made it out of the first round. and being a backup goalie doesnt count as "earning" a cup. belfour won the 99 cup for dallas.

dont get me wrong. i really like turco. i hate him for this series because he's playing my home team. but he's a great goalie. he's just incredibly cocky. you should hear him in interviews this round.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

luongo doesnt have a cup but soon enough maybe

i hope the lightning come back and win, i hate jersey since they are sand baggers


----------



## Guest

I agree Dan.


----------



## Guest

Damn...if Luongo is this good now, he will be UNTOUCHABLE during the 2010 olympics...in the city he plays for.

Puff, you know how I could get some tickets for those games?


----------



## Fargo

piranha_guy_dan said:


> luongo doesnt have a cup but soon enough maybe
> 
> i hope the lightning come back and win, i hate jersey since they are sand baggers


There should be a separate thread on which Devils team in history everyone hates the most. Sabres wrapped it up, barely.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

san jose moves on, as i knew they would


----------



## Fargo

Flames just need to pull it off today - winning on the road, it it possible - and they can bring it back to their loyal fans.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

they have the momentum now heading back to motor city thats forsure


----------



## Puff

i feel very odd today. im actually cheering for the flames tonight?!?!?!?!

go iginla??? go kipper??

jeez! what's wrong with me?????


----------



## ICEE

red wings up 4-0 in 3rd


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

well the flame will have to win game 7 in detroit i guess.


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> red wings up 4-0 in 3rd


----------



## ICEE

they wont win game 7 at detroit 4-1 now


----------



## MONGO 

did you guys catch that p*ssy move by McLennan.. sore losers

game 6 is going to be good


----------



## ICEE

ya i caught it Timbz i hope he gets suspended and Iginla 2 anyway







wings 5-1 final


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

iginla??? why would he be suspended lmao

as for mclennen he gave him the slash and was getting the penalty then that c*ck sucker got his stick up under his mask and his neck and didnt make the call............. so he handled it on his own. maybe this will teach the wings to stop running kipper. notice they called a goalie interference penalty after kipper went back in net................ the calls were totally one sided all game in detroits favour anyways, im suprised calgary didnt get a call when that retard cleary fell all by himself and then they come running with the stretcher LMAO

and like i said as for mclennen it wasnt a sore loser reaction it was i nearly got me neck sliced off by that fuckers stick around my neck under my mask reaction.


----------



## ICEE

Iginla slashed someone at end of game with like 40 secs left and they just took him out and







yes they are sore losers that was uneccesary buy Mclennan


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

coutl said:


> Iginla slashed someone at end of game with like 40 secs left and they just took him out and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes they are sore losers that was uneccesary buy Mclennan


ok so let someone wrap their blade around your neck like a sickle and when he doesnt get a penalty lets see you keep composed. he did it becasue mclennen slashed him.......... there was no other reason for his blade to be 6 feet off the ice surface at neck level. go back and watch the reply and tell me if thats not a penatly.....

as for iginla slash, since when is a 2 minute minor slash a suspendable offence??


----------



## ICEE

I just dont like Iginla lol anyway no since to argue cuz u clearly think Mclennan isnt a sore loser


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

how was mclennen the sore loser??? he hasnt played all series........... he gets put in the last 3 something minutes and a guy pissed him off so he gave him a slash then the guy wraps his stick around his neck like it was some accident and mclennen was the only one getting called........... the whole game was lop sided calls like that so mclennen handled it himself, personally i would have given him the blocker instead........ 2 minute roughing rather then 5 min slashing major

whats not to like about iginla he does it all.......... one of the only captains in the league who has the balsl to defend himself and drop the gloves, he plays hard and gritty, has awesome speed and good hands and is strong on the puck, you must not like him for personal reasons because as far as skill goes he is a very good addition on any team


----------



## ICEE

But he shouldnt have handled it himself







how were the calls lopsided they went both ways....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

the tripping call on langkow i believe it was towards the end of the game was a huge dive lol he clearly got his stick on him and then took it away and he was fine then he all the sudden fell and they called it........... the penatly shot was BS it should have been a tripping call because he still got his scoring chance and got the shot off but it was saved and then fell so they give him a penalty shot? the no call on the hit stick mclennen received and then even before all of this there was a cross check in the detroit end when i forget who it was came out front with the puck and got cross checked and lost the puck are just a few of the calls that i remember from the 3rd period aside from the BS penalty shot. the game was evenly matched until that penalty shot call which was bogus.


----------



## ICEE

Either way well c what happens at Calgary


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i already know whats gonna happen, going back to detroit


----------



## Guest

I dont really care these days, the playoffs without the Leafs or Habs just arent the same.


----------



## ICEE

I know the playoffs r better


----------



## joey'd

DannyBoy17 said:


> I dont really care these days, the playoffs without the Leafs or Habs just arent the same.











so true so true


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> I dont really care these days, the playoffs without the Leafs or Habs just arent the same.


Oh Jesus, cry me a river.


----------



## Guest

I already did, when the devils sucked it up as they always do, in thier last game of the season.


----------



## Guest

Burrows is a disgrace to Canadian hockey...


----------



## Fargo

Turco with another shutout. Guess that's the only way to beat Luongo. Game 7 should be a war.

I'm confused. If Devils win tommorrow, do they or the Rangers play the Sabres?


----------



## Guest

Rangers. Lowest seed.


----------



## Puff

f*ck that game was lousy tonight. no heart at all.

vigneault ripped his team after the game.

they missed a call on turco (played the puck in the no-go zone) and missed a high stick that would have given US a 5 on 3. the refs were really off tonight. call some marginal calls...others that didnt happen. then they miss bad penalties for both teams.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Puff said:


> f*ck that game was lousy tonight. no heart at all.
> 
> vigneault ripped his team after the game.
> 
> they missed a call on turco (played the puck in the no-go zone) and missed a high stick that would have given US a 5 on 3. the refs were really off tonight. call some marginal calls...others that didnt happen. then they miss bad penalties for both teams.


i noticed that hi stick too............. they gave a 5 on 3 to the stars by calling a hi stick as the 2nd penalty but they wouldnt give canucks the same chance with the exact same scenario.

the reffing was sh*t for the flames too............. seems like the refs today were giving the home teams the advantage.

huge game tomorrow for the flames!!!!!!!!!!!! GO FLAMES GO


----------



## Puff

im going for the flames tomorrow as well.


----------



## MONGO 

detroit


----------



## Fargo

piranha_guy_dan said:


> f*ck that game was lousy tonight. no heart at all.
> 
> vigneault ripped his team after the game.
> 
> they missed a call on turco (played the puck in the no-go zone) and missed a high stick that would have given US a 5 on 3. the refs were really off tonight. call some marginal calls...others that didnt happen. then they miss bad penalties for both teams.


i noticed that hi stick too............. they gave a 5 on 3 to the stars by calling a hi stick as the 2nd penalty but they wouldnt give canucks the same chance with the exact same scenario.

the reffing was sh*t for the flames too............. seems like the refs today were giving the home teams the advantage.

huge game tomorrow for the flames!!!!!!!!!!!! GO FLAMES GO
[/quote]

God forbid Dallas should play a decent game. Never mind that Turco has shut out the Canucks for 6 straight periods.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

the wings-flames game yesterday was bullshit...the flames brought in their backup goalie to attack franzen, and he gave franzen a 2 handed slashed to the stomach....and afterwards, iginila use the butt end up his stick to hit schneider with....i hope both of then get a few game suspension from the NHL.


----------



## Puff

Fargo said:


> f*ck that game was lousy tonight. no heart at all.
> 
> vigneault ripped his team after the game.
> 
> they missed a call on turco (played the puck in the no-go zone) and missed a high stick that would have given US a 5 on 3. the refs were really off tonight. call some marginal calls...others that didnt happen. then they miss bad penalties for both teams.


i noticed that hi stick too............. they gave a 5 on 3 to the stars by calling a hi stick as the 2nd penalty but they wouldnt give canucks the same chance with the exact same scenario.

the reffing was sh*t for the flames too............. seems like the refs today were giving the home teams the advantage.

huge game tomorrow for the flames!!!!!!!!!!!! GO FLAMES GO
[/quote]

God forbid Dallas should play a decent game. Never mind that Turco has shut out the Canucks for 6 straight periods.
[/quote]

dont get me wrong. dallas outplayed vancouver in a huge way last night. but that doesnt mean you can ignore the missed calls. we havent had a 5 on 3 this series. dallas has had 3 or 4...and most of the time the penalty that puts us 2 men down is a marginal call.

many hockey ppl have noticed the biased reffing. the league needs to do something about it.


----------



## Fargo

The officiating is even worse in the NBA. Vancouver/Dallas has been a great series, and it'll be too bad to see either team go with such good goaltending.


----------



## mylesc99

Too bad Phoenix's team sucks. They can never get it right.


----------



## ICEE

Nj beat tampa bay 3-2 they won the series


----------



## ICEE

Mclennan suspended 5 games so obviuosly NHL commitee thought he was sore loser


----------



## Fargo

coutl said:


> Nj beat tampa bay 3-2 they won the series


Hopefully NJ Devils - the most hated team in hockey - will engage in all out war with Ottowa, leaving whoever wins too tired to beat buffalo, who hopefully won't choke against the Rangers.


----------



## ICEE

I agree go Buffalo


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

coutl said:


> Mclennan suspended 5 games so obviuosly NHL commitee thought he was sore loser


the head coach was also fined $25,000 and the whole organization $100,000


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

flames will win tonight its going into second overtime


----------



## Puff

f*ck!

DETROIT WON


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Fargo

Calgary had no defense in overtime. I'm surprised it took Detroit that long.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

canucks better win tomorrow night thats for damn sure. dave call them up and tell them canada rely's on them!!!!!!!!!!!! ottawa/cancuks cup final


----------



## MONGO 

piranha_guy_dan said:


> canucks better win tomorrow night thats for damn sure. dave call them up and tell them canada rely's on them!!!!!!!!!!!! ottawa/cancuks cup final


jumpin from one canadian team to the next i see


----------



## Fargo

Dallas


----------



## MONGO 

Rangers









and if they get









Detroit


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i cheer for all canadian teams equally because the cup needs to come home so i dont care which team brings it here......even the habs.


----------



## MONGO 

all your cup are belong to us









the last time was in 93?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

yes but even tho its not a canadian team that wins the cup the majority of almost every team in the nhl is canadian players............ so it spends more off ice time in the summer up in canada with the players who won it anyways


----------



## Fargo

Anyone got a score on game 7 tonight? I want Dallas but I would think Vancouver will turn it around and win like 3-1.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

2-1 vancouver


----------



## MONGO 

3-2 Dallas


----------



## Fargo

Either Dallas has got the momentum to stay, or it's going to shift on home ice. this was definitely the best series of the 1st round.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i think the best series of the first round were pens and sens or preds and sharks............. they just didnt last long enough but i loved the fast action and the hitting and lots of scoring.

personally i think dallas and canucks series was the most boring even tho its gone to 7 games........... the only good part about it is the over times. i love watching games into like the 2nd 3rd and 4th OT........... now thats playoff hockey!!!!!! and thats exciting. but scoring and hitting wise the vancouver dallas series has been very boring for me


----------



## Guest

2-0 Dallas, one empty net goal.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

so i was reading on espn.com earlier on my phone....turns out crosby has been playing with a broken foot since blocking a puck during a game on march 16th.....i dont know how the hell he continued to play with it......the guys a trooper


----------



## joey'd

piranha_guy_dan said:


> all your cup are belong to us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the last time was in 93?


and when was the last time before that?...... it will be a long time before rangers take it home again, theres aQHU for you


----------



## Puff

DannyBoy17 said:


> 2-0 Dallas, one empty net goal.


that's blasphemy!!!

dont come back to BC danny...my basement is no longer available to a non-believer









jk buddy.lol


----------



## Fargo

It's going down!!!


----------



## Fargo

joey said:


> all your cup are belong to us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the last time was in 93?


and when was the last time before that?...... it will be a long time before rangers take it home again, theres aQHU for you
[/quote]

The days of dynasties, Canadian or American teams, are over. After the Canadians, Islanders, Oilers eras, teams have turned over way too much, and the talent is way too spread out, for their to be long standing dominant teams.


----------



## Fargo

1-0 Dallas.


----------



## Guest

Puff said:


> 2-0 Dallas, one empty net goal.


that's blasphemy!!!

dont come back to BC danny...my basement is no longer available to a non-believer









jk buddy.lol
[/quote]

Hey, dont get me wrong..Im going for Van City.

I dont think its thier time tho. Just wait until they get some of thier prospects up like Bourdon, and guys like Ohlund are a little more experienced. They have some potential to make some serious nose i nthe next 1-2 years..unlike the other Canadian teams.


----------



## Fargo

OMG the momentum just completely shifted. Dallas needed one more period of dominance and another goal to seal it. Now it looks like they're gunna lose.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

1-1

my prediction is sounding all the more realistic........... wouldnt suprise me if the game was 2-1 either way but i think cancuks will have the win now considering the shooting gallery turco faced that period


----------



## Fargo

It's over.


----------



## joefish219

mikey mmoooooodano had the open net and he hits the cross bar. god just one bounce the dallas way. two over time losses and hitting the post. i have to admit van's goal, i can't spell his name but he is a born goalie. van will go far in the playoffs. it was a good series.


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Puff

sorry...im too busy humping the air and drinking beers...

i was worried in the first period. but ive had a feeling the all day that they were going to get something done. yet again luongo was amazing.

i feel really bad for turco. 3 shutouts in a series and no win









luongo and turco are going to win a few gold medals for canada.


----------



## joefish219

Puff said:


> luongo and turco are going to win a few gold medals for canada.

































many amazing saves. game seven should have been a higher scoring game. it is hard to waste a shot when you know you need to shoot at an empty net to score.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

dallas had their bounces in the OT win the other night with morrows goal but tonight canucks had a flame burning under their asses. great tip by linden and what a game saver luongo stole from barnes. then modano hit the cross bar, holy moly that was close. the reffing was nuts!!!!!!!!!! the high stick call that didnt even hit him in the face nor did the vancouver player even try to fake it to get a call either and they called it............ yet they dont call the boarding by nagy infront of the dallas bench. or the dive by modano when he got tripped right at the start of the game. there was some very soft calls and then some missed calls that were more blatant then a few they DID call.

the reffing all playoffs IMO has been sh*t. either let them play or call it consistant all game every game.

i feel bad for turco also............ his players didnt help him enough thats forsure......... he gave them 3 shut outs in 1 series and they couldnt help him out.

i wouldnt have minded an OT game cause i love watching hockey late into the night lol. great game none the least on both sides of the coin. empty netters suck but it was very unselfish of linden to give the puck to smolinski.

almost seemed like once the sedins got the monkey off their back and combined for the first goal the game was done from that point on because the whole canucks team came alive from that moment on.

great series

canucks / ottawa cup final


----------



## joey'd

you guys sound like your having so much fun, i miss hockey and i miss the habs, f*ck even the leafs at this point, what happened this year


----------



## MONGO 

joey said:


> you guys sound like your having so much fun, i miss hockey and i miss the habs, f*ck even the leafs at this point, what happened this year










because months back you said the rangers suck


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> you guys sound like your having so much fun, i miss hockey and i miss the habs, f*ck even the leafs at this point, what happened this year










because months back you said the rangers suck
[/quote]
they do


----------



## MONGO 

joey said:


> you guys sound like your having so much fun, i miss hockey and i miss the habs, f*ck even the leafs at this point, what happened this year










because months back you said the rangers suck
[/quote]
they do








[/quote]
i dont see the habs or leafs anywhere


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> you guys sound like your having so much fun, i miss hockey and i miss the habs, f*ck even the leafs at this point, what happened this year










because months back you said the rangers suck
[/quote]
they do








[/quote]
i dont see the habs or leafs anywhere








[/quote]
wow, i see you can read the papers, good stuff man..... ya we didnt make it, its been a rough decade in fact if we dont win the cup this decade it will be the first in NHL history where the habs didnt win and the rangers have won how many 2-3 times is it? sorry i couldnt hear you i had my 25 stanley cup rings in my ear


----------



## MONGO 

joey said:


> you guys sound like your having so much fun, i miss hockey and i miss the habs, f*ck even the leafs at this point, what happened this year










because months back you said the rangers suck
[/quote]
they do








[/quote]
i dont see the habs or leafs anywhere








[/quote]
wow, i see you can read the papers, good stuff man..... ya we didnt make it, its been a rough decade in fact if we dont win the cup this decade it will be the first in NHL history where the habs didnt win and the rangers have won how many 2-3 times is it? sorry i couldnt hear you i had my 25 stanley cup rings in my ear
[/quote]
their time is done


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> you guys sound like your having so much fun, i miss hockey and i miss the habs, f*ck even the leafs at this point, what happened this year










because months back you said the rangers suck
[/quote]
they do








[/quote]
i dont see the habs or leafs anywhere








[/quote]
wow, i see you can read the papers, good stuff man..... ya we didnt make it, its been a rough decade in fact if we dont win the cup this decade it will be the first in NHL history where the habs didnt win and the rangers have won how many 2-3 times is it? sorry i couldnt hear you i had my 25 stanley cup rings in my ear
[/quote]
their time is done








[/quote]
niether you nor i will live to see that


----------



## MONGO 

its happening


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> its happening


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


>


go canadian teams go


----------



## MONGO 

joey said:


>


go canadian teams go
[/quote]


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


>


go canadian teams go
[/quote]








[/quote]
your a goof and


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

wings vs *sharks*
ducks vs *cancuks*

*sabres* vs rangers
*sens* vs devils

ive highlited the winners of the round 2

say bye to your rangers timbz who were 0-4 in the season series against the sabres


----------



## joey'd

piranha_guy_dan said:


> wings vs *sharks*
> ducks vs *cancuks*
> 
> *sabres* vs rangers
> *sens* vs devils
> 
> ive highlited the winners of the round 2
> 
> say bye to your rangers timbz who were 0-4 in the season series against the sabres










i love PGD


----------



## MONGO 

things can change









*wings*/sharks
ducks/*canucks*

sens/*devils*
sabres/*rangers *


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> things can change :nod:
> 
> *wings*/sharks
> ducks/*canucks*
> 
> sens/*devils*
> sabres/*rangers *


ya MSG could explode


----------



## MONGO 

one of the greatest arenas in the world


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> one of the greatest arenas in the world


no that would be the montreal forum, which is where i ate breakfast couple weeks ago


----------



## MONGO 

http://msg50.com/moments.jsp?1162310974042


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

maple leaf gardens was one hell of a magical place but you should see it now that loblaws owns it, it disgusts me run down and filled with rats









here is the report on it showing how run down it is.............. what a disgrace to one of the original 6 buildings






i cant believe i was in that place at one point with so much action and life and was so amazing now its a DUMP.


----------



## MONGO 

thats depressing.. i hate when that happens

especially to a place full of history


----------



## joey'd

piranha_guy_dan said:


> maple leaf gardens was one hell of a magical place but you should see it now that loblaws owns it, it disgusts me run down and filled with rats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the report on it showing how run down it is.............. what a disgrace to one of the original 6 buildings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant believe i was in that place at one point with so much action and life and was so amazing now its a DUMP.


thats really awefull


----------



## Fargo

I agree that the officiating was terrible again. There was no consistency or logic to either some blatant missed calls or some real borderline calls. Players deserved better for game 7, but Dallas picked the wrong time for their defense to break down - not a good way to supprort Turco.


----------



## MONGO 

*Wed Apr 25, 2007* 
Rangers Sabres 7:00 PM ET 
7:00 PM RDS,TSN,VERSUS 
Canucks Ducks 7:00 PM ET 
7:00 PM CBC,RDS,VERSUS

*Thu Apr 26, 2007 *
Senators Devils 7:00 PM ET 
7:00 PM CBC,RDS 
Sharks Red Wings 7:30 PM ET 
7:30 PM TSN,VERSUS

*Fri Apr 27, 2007 *
Rangers Sabres 7:00 PM ET 
7:00 PM RDS,TSN,VERSUS 
Canucks Ducks 7:00 PM ET 
7:00 PM CBC,RDS,VERSUS

*Sat Apr 28, 2007 *
Sharks Red Wings 3:00 PM ET 
3:00 PM NBC,RDS,TSN 
Senators Devils 8:00 PM ET 
8:00 PM CBC,RDS,VERSUS

*Sun Apr 29, 2007 *
Sabres Rangers 2:00 PM ET 
2:00 PM NBC,RDS,TSN 
Ducks Canucks 5:00 PM ET 
5:00 PM CBC,RDS,VERSUS

*Mon Apr 30, 2007 *
Devils Senators 7:00 PM ET 
7:00 PM CBC,RDS,VERSUS 
Red Wings Sharks 7:00 PM ET 
7:00 PM RDS,TSN,VERSUS


----------



## ICEE

Red wing beat sharks in 6 games is what i think


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> Red wing beat sharks in 6 games is what i think


5


----------



## Puff

man that sharks\wings series is going to be insane.


----------



## Joga Bonito

ducks will kick Canuck ass tomo!


----------



## Puff

who is tomo?


----------



## Guest

Anyone who says the Leafs and the Habs times are done..well thats just silly. Every player in the entire world would love a chance to play for one of these two teams. In 3-4 years, Pogge and Price will have risen through the ranks, and these two teams will have been rebuilt...then they will be annual cuop contenders for a couple decades.


----------



## Puff

sorry danny...but isnt this a PLAYOFF thread????

jk...

you're completely right though. pogge will most likely be an amazing goalie. carey price has proven that he will be. toronto needs a new manager before they can be successful though.


----------



## ICEE

DannyBoy17 said:


> Anyone who says the Leafs and the Habs times are done..well thats just silly. Every player in the entire world would love a chance to play for one of these two teams. In 3-4 years, Pogge and Price will have risen through the ranks, and these two teams will have been rebuilt...then they will be annual cuop contenders for a couple decades.










ur still







I dont think every player would love a chance becuz the Red Wings r better


----------



## joey'd

coutl said:


> Anyone who says the Leafs and the Habs times are done..well thats just silly. Every player in the entire world would love a chance to play for one of these two teams. In 3-4 years, Pogge and Price will have risen through the ranks, and these two teams will have been rebuilt...then they will be annual cuop contenders for a couple decades.










ur still







I dont think every player would love a chance becuz the Red Wings r better








[/quote]
the wings have talent yes, but the leafs and canadians have history unsurpassed by any when it comes to the nHL


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i cant wait for tomorrow games!!!!!!!!!! gonna have to get my canucks jersey out of my hockey bag and throw it in the wash to wear for good luck


----------



## Fargo

All these series should be great. San Jose/Detroit - great contrast; Ottowa/NJ - all out war. Sabres/Rangers really depends on how hot the Rangers really are right now and how for real the Sabres are. And You have to be pulling for Luongo in his next series. He really didn't seem to have much to say with Turco when shaking hands - maybe some kind of goalie vs. goalie thing.


----------



## Fargo

> BOLD TALK: Ranger agitator Sean Avery plans to stir things up when his team opens its second-round playoff series tomorrow night in Buffalo.
> April 24, 2007 -- The faster the Sabres are, the harder Sean Avery will come at them.
> 
> "I'm going to hurt them, I'm going to hit them, I'm going to be in their face as much as I can," the Rangers' catalytic converter said after yesterday's practice, providing a clip that Lindy Ruff will undoubtedly post on his team's bulletin board prior to tomorrow night's Game 1 of the Eastern semis in Buffalo.
> 
> "Each check is going to be a little bit harder.
> 
> "Their speed isn't an issue to me. My game doesn't change. It's a long series. I'm going to try to punish their D[efense]."
> 
> If the Rangers are wary of the attack arsenal presented by the Sabres' deep pool of forwards led by Chris Drury, Daniel Briere, Thomas Vanek and Maxim Afinogenov, they sure weren't hinting as much yesterday. There's a respect factor for the regular-season conference champions, but not a speck of awe.


http://www.nypost.com/seven/04242007/sport...arry_brooks.htm


----------



## Puff

luongo and turco are buddies. they've played on Olympic and World Championship teams together for years.

both are also extremely classy guys. after a series like that there really isnt much to say between two goalies who played absolutly amazingly. "good series" just doesnt cut it. "better luck next time" is uncalled for. "you played great" could be viewed as an insult.

turco was just lost at that point. he couldnt believe he didnt win the series. i felt really really bad for him. poor guy needs to go play on a team that can get it done in the playoffs. hopefully dallas rebuilds and sends turco somewhere where his skill can be better utilized.


----------



## Guest

<--wants Turco in a LEafs jersey sooo bad.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

that would be nice danny but pogge will be ready soon for his nhl debut and we dont want him sitting on the sidelines.

would never happen anyways


----------



## Guest

I dont know, I think he's still 2 years away from being a starter.

The problem is Toronto is in a mini-rebuild stage, and wont be considered cup contenders for a while.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

they cant afford turco's salary and if i was them i would be either getting rid of raycroft or aubin and bringing pogge up to the show and let him get a taste. 2006 was the year he played the juniors so its just about time to bring him to the big league and let him be a backup to raycroft or aubin for a while and see how things go


----------



## ICEE

DannyBoy17 said:


> <--wants Turco in a LEafs jersey sooo bad.


x100 wants for Red wings


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

coutl said:


> <--wants Turco in a LEafs jersey sooo bad.


x100 wants for Red wings
[/quote]

not happy with your current fish that you have in net?


----------



## Fargo

Sabres/Rangers goin' down.







Jagr spot on in first minute.


----------



## ICEE

piranha_guy_dan said:


> <--wants Turco in a LEafs jersey sooo bad.


x100 wants for Red wings
[/quote]

not happy with your current fish that you have in net?
[/quote]

ive never liked Hasek hes 2 old


----------



## Fargo

Rangers looked good until Buffalo woke up.


----------



## joey'd

down with the blasted rangers, if they make it past the 2nd round, ill do whatever RT wants


----------



## MONGO 

i just woke up to be happy by either a ranger win or a yankee win and the rangers lost and the yanks were rained out


----------



## Joga Bonito

go ducks!

3-1


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

well the canucks are fucked if they keep up their scoreless crap. the only reason game 7 was a semi high scoring game on their end was the 2 EN goals or else it was another low scoring affair. the cancuks PP blows sh*t and if they have a hope in hell of winning even a game against the ducks they better play like they did in the last 2 periods of game 7. they are missing a few players mind you but still its terrible to watch them struggle to keep their heads above water in games, luongo cant do it by himself they have to put some pucks in the other net or his work is useless at the other end.

sabres looking strong as i expected


----------



## Guest

Im telling you, Ducks will take the Cup.


----------



## MONGO 

Rangers win it in 7







.........................


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> Rangers win it in 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........................


game 2 will indicate whether they were rusty in game 1 or just outmatched by the Sabres speed and depth. The automatic difference now is Miller. I think the Rangers are capable of taking this 7 if their goaltending improves.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im telling you, Ducks will take the Cup.


dont count your chickens before they hatch

its only game 1 of the second round. still have 11 more games to win before they hoist anything other then a golf bag


----------



## ICEE

DannyBoy17 said:


> Im telling you, Ducks will take the Cup.


A little early for that Go Wings


----------



## Puff

the ducks arent an overly deep team. an injury to either of their top Dmen would cripple them. same goes for their forwards.

their 4th line barely plays 2 minutes a game. they have 1 great checking line a GREAT 1st scoring line. and another good 2nd line. i think the key is shutting down selanne. for an old dude he can still play.

i cant say i respect the ducks, but i do respect some of their players. minnesota wouldnt even shake hands with them after their series because of some of the BS the ducks pulled (ie: May's sucker punch). i like selanne. ive never been a huge fan of his, but since his reemergence i cant believe how well he's played. i dont like niedermayer, but i do like pronger. beauchemin is good as well. Penner has his times, but he seems cocky for a rookie (or freshman...whatever he is). perry and getzlaf are very good.

but we have burrows, and he's already under selanne's skin.lol


----------



## Guest

Not deep? Puff, they are considered one of the deepest teams in the league.

I love them because they basically have half of the 2010 team Canada playing for them. Burke is the best GM in the league.


----------



## ICEE

Ya they are deep







Red Wings on Tonight 7:30 p.m. Eastern


----------



## Puff

i meant from a 4 lines, 6 dmen philosophy.

they're top 3 dmen are great. 4th dman is ok. bottom two arent great

they have 3 good lines. then a 4th one full of pluggers that dont do much.

in that respect they arent that deep.


----------



## Guest

But in fairness Puff, in that respect that Canucks are even more shallow. The Sharks and the Sabres have the best depth, but bar a serious injury, the ducks ice the best overall team. That strength starts in net, where they have two above average starting goalies at thier disposal.


----------



## Puff

no. our 4th liners perform.

trevor linden, burrows, cowan have all had a good playoffs so far. josh green is lousy.


----------



## Fargo

Screw the Red Wings; I hope they get swept. I just watched the video of Chelios' old hit on Brian Propp back in 89 - what a cheap-ass move. Add Bertuzzi to that team and you have a team worth hating.


----------



## Guest

Your fourth liners perform, but the other three lines are inferior...and with a huge contrast. The Ducks dont need to play their fourth line. Its not part of their game plan, they are a balanced team with the best defensive corps in the league.


----------



## joey'd

go sens go


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

good win by the sens and the sharks. my ideal hope is its a canucks sens final but in reality its gonna be sharks vs either buffalo or ottawa


----------



## MONGO 

RockinTimbz said:


> things can change :nod:
> 
> *wings*/sharks
> ducks/*canucks*
> 
> sens/*devils*
> sabres/*rangers *


everyone of my picks lost in game 1







... i think im bad luck or something


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> things can change :nod:
> 
> *wings*/sharks
> ducks/*canucks*
> 
> sens/*devils*
> sabres/*rangers *


everyone of my picks lost in game 1







... i think im bad luck or something
[/quote]
pick the same but change the ducks series


----------



## Fargo

Picks tonight: Rangers win 4-2 with the empty netter.

Anaheim wins 3-1.


----------



## Puff

canucks will be a far different team tonight. we might get 1 or two of our top 4 dmen back. which is a HUGE part of our game, as we play very defensive.

the ducks are good. but not infallible.


----------



## Fargo

I hope both my picks are wrong, but right now the Sabres still need to prove they can play consistent defense, and the Canucks have to prove they can play as well against the Ducks as periods 2 and 3 of game 7 before I'm sold on either team. I am pulling for Luongo in that conference, despite being upset about Dallas' loss.


----------



## Puff

the thing is, is that the canucks were owning the ducks for the first half of the 1st period. then we got into severe penalty trouble and they tied it up on the first PP. from there the penalties kept coming...and coming...and coming. almost like a well trained pornstar


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

not to mention they cant score more then 2 goals not counting EN goals


----------



## Puff

quiet dan....

lol


----------



## Fargo

Jagr's a real bastard, high sticking Drury in the mouth for no reason other than to try to win by force. With all his skill he tries to play intimidator. What a dick.


----------



## ICEE

Fargo said:


> Jagr's a real bastard, high sticking Drury in the mouth for no reason other than to try to win by force. With all his skill he tries to play intimidator. What a dick.


[

x2 agreed


----------



## MONGO 

this is going to get good


----------



## Fargo

I knew the Rangers would take the edge in game 2 as much as I don't like them. This series could easily go 7.


----------



## ICEE

Lol i hate the rangers 2


----------



## MONGO 

even though the rangers are down 2 games i still think its going to go the full 7....... either that or get sweeped


----------



## Fargo

Fargo said:


> I knew the Rangers would take the edge in game 2 as much as I don't like them. This series could easily go 7.


D-U-M spells Dummy. Miller is outstanding again! Zubris' hit on Avery was quite outstanding.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

nucks win in double OT. another 2-1 game ZZZZZZZZZZZZ cowan with the winner from a terrible angle, i knew it was gonna be a fluky OT goal........... they usually are when a game lasts that long

rangers are toast??? 7 games my ASS, you guys are dreamers lol


----------



## Fargo

The Vancouver crowd will need to get even twice as rowdy for the next 2. Great win for the Canucks.


----------



## Puff

our fans will be rowdy as hell. dont doubt that for a second. doug weight was interviewed by espn a couple of days ago and said that the vancouver arena is probably the loudest in the league.lol

im thinking of getting a couple of tickets for game 3 or 4, and getting REALLY drunk and loud. it's f*cking expensive though.

luongo was amazing again. trevor linden is a machine. willie mitchell is also a machine.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Puff said:


> our fans will be rowdy as hell. dont doubt that for a second. doug weight was interviewed by espn a couple of days ago and said that the vancouver arena is probably the loudest in the league.lol
> 
> im thinking of getting a couple of tickets for game 3 or 4, and getting REALLY drunk and loud. it's f*cking expensive though.
> 
> luongo was amazing again. trevor linden is a machine. willie mitchell is also a machine.


i like the beer cup castle the guys behind the bench make LMAO

i disagree with that being the loudest rink tho, montreal ottawa and edmonton are all damn loud. calgary isnt even tho their fans all wear red like they are hardcore but dont ACT hardcore..... also edmonton last year was BY FAR the loudest rink ive ever heard in my life when they were making the cup run.

nucks have home ice advantage now and they better use it man. without luongo they would be out by now.


----------



## Puff

im going to game 3 motherf*ckers!!!!

just got some pretty good tickets for an amazing price. 4th row balcony in GM place is awesome.

PUFF'S GETTIN' DRUNK TOMORROW NIGHT!!!!


----------



## MONGO 

DETROIT


----------



## MONGO 

Lets go Devils!







1-0


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> Lets go Devils!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-0


2-1 devilsd now


----------



## MONGO 

joey said:


> Lets go Devils!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-0


2-1 devilsd now
[/quote]


----------



## Fargo

That goal by Heatley might turn out to be the crusher if Ottowa wins this game. What an awesome goal in the closing seconds!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

if the fucks in NJ had of started the clock when the puck was dropped they wouldnt have scored with .02 seconds left on the clock............. what bullshit pulled by the NJ time keeper. at least ottawa tied it up and will take it in OT......... ottawa has been ALL OVER the devils in the third so i think NJ is toast, brodeur was the only thing keeping them alive in the third.

ottawa will win in the first OT, goal by comrie


----------



## MONGO 

this is gonna be good.. need to grab a beer


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Puff said:


> im going to game 3 motherf*ckers!!!!
> 
> just got some pretty good tickets for an amazing price. 4th row balcony in GM place is awesome.
> 
> PUFF'S GETTIN' DRUNK TOMORROW NIGHT!!!!


take lots of pics man and also take maybe a video or something, especially if the fans are singing oh canada like they did in edmonton that was awesome.

have a great time man!!!!!!!! and start a chant of jiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiggy jiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiggy lol


----------



## ICEE

:nod:


RockinTimbz said:


> DETROIT










Detroit Red Wings


----------



## MONGO 

if the Rangers lose im with the Red Wings or the Devils

in the end f*ck the Devils


----------



## MONGO 

devils are looking real aggressive


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


>


good game so far devils putting on alot of pressure but emerys glove is on fire, 2nd ot about to start


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Puff

my good camera is too big to take in to the arena. so ill have to take my smaller one









4th row balcony tho. should have a good view.


----------



## Fargo

Great game between the Devils and Senators. I hope it goes 7 and they wear each other out.


----------



## primetime3wise

i hope so too, <3 sabres


----------



## Fargo

Damn it all to hell! They're showing the stupid Indians game on NBC right now even though the Indians have their own network, and I'm missing the Sabres game! Cleveland curse strikes again.


----------



## primetime3wise

ugh, move closer


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> Damn it all to hell! They're showing the stupid Indians game on NBC right now even though the Indians have their own network, and I'm missing the Sabres game! Cleveland curse strikes again.


1-0 Rangers


----------



## MONGO 

I love the bullshit tripping call and the sabres getting away with everything







all you hear from the crowd is "These refs suck!"


----------



## Puff

im getting mega loaded today. about to start drinking in like 30 mins.

i dug out my old trevor linden jersey that i bought in 94. its a bit small, but im still wearing it!!!!

got the camera ready as well


----------



## MONGO 

Puff said:


> im getting mega loaded today. about to start drinking in like 30 mins.
> 
> i dug out my old trevor linden jersey that i bought in 94. its a bit small, but im still wearing it!!!!
> 
> got the camera ready as well


have fun dude


----------



## Guest

You better not have a voice when you get home Pufff







Have fun mate.


----------



## Puff

i will have pictures...they probably wont be in focus...and most likely wont be straight...but one thing is for certain...

they will be pictures!


----------



## Fargo

Stupid Shannahan taking a dumb cross-check penalty. The Rangers have all this talent, and their coach can't discipline his players. This game just got good.


----------



## Puff

wtf. stupid cable said that it was the midget hockey championship on right now. i didnt realize the rangers\sabres game was on.

danny- i NEVER have my voice after a hockey game. i usually cant talk for 2 or 3 days


----------



## Puff

gotta love the Mortal Kombat theme playing in the break.hahahahhaha


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Fargo

If you hold the Sabres to 1 goal you're probably going to win.


----------



## Puff

f*cking gay ass fans.
i lost my voice for these f*cks???

i got kicked out at the end of the game for starting up the chant: "PRONGER RIDES POLE!!!"

ppl werent so happy with my "hey NEIDERMAYER!!! HOW'S THE PRIDE BEARD!!! YOU F***OT!!!!!!"

i drank more beers than i can count tonight. luckily ive had a couple of hours to chill out. i wasnt hppy!!

PS: i got som,e pics. they're from, my phon, but ill upload tem soon.

wow...my stypings cgone to hell the last couple of sentences...


----------



## MONGO 

at least you went to a playoff game


----------



## Puff

sorry for th epic size...i though thtye weer getting saved in a bitgger size.

startup wehn they hit the ice!!









warmup lap








during the anthems
[/img]

























































dont ask me why she kissed me. she said "We need a pic of us at the game..." CHECK OUT THE PLAYOFF BEARD!!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

shes ur g/f she dont need an excuse.............. where is her canucks hat she had at ur sisters wedding tho??? i like your hat at least.

why did they kick you out for that? how much time was left? and what do you mean by pride beard for niedermayer?

good pics and thanks for taking some man!!!!!!! what did those seats run you if u dont mind me asking.............. i wouldnt know what playoff tickets cost......... im a leafs fan


----------



## Puff

$200 a piece, 4th row balcony. (which i prefer to lower bowl).

it was the end of the game, i was drunk, and i was pissed off. i was insulting the ducks and the dumbass redcoat told me to leave. everyone was leaving anyways so i smiled, did the "6 shooter" hand action, said "its over anyways buddy" and left.

i reckon the niedermayer brothers are both gay...hence "pride beard"...i missed out on my other quote about him dying a rainbow into his beard...

it's stupid...but i said it anyways...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

well scott does drive a preius............. nice ride for a millionaire, sounds gay to me


----------



## Guest

Pronger, maybe. But Neidermyer kicks some major American ass every time he plays for Canada Puff, so dont be hatin!


----------



## Puff

i be hatin on niedermayer all i want.

i cant stand the guy. he's a great skater and all, but id take pronger over him.

niedermayer loves c*ck...at least pronger just knocks up unsuspecting weather girls


----------



## Dizzy Dawg

This San Jose / Detroit game is awesome tonight. Talk about fast pace with lots of action.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

nice win by the sharks, good come back.

ottawa i am glad they won but that goal was iffy......... brodeurs foot was out of the crease and fischer was kinda guided by the defenceman but at the same time it was a bit of a slufoot........ coulda gone either way but i think it should have been a penalty. im glad ottawa won but i dont like to see that as the game winner

brodeur played way too amazing for that to be the reason for the loss on a goal like that


----------



## Fargo

Well, that looked like a goal to me towards the end, but give the Rangers credit. Their defense and goaltending was superb. I had to like Ruff's last comment to the refs: "f*ck off!"


----------



## primetime3wise

def a goal! the frame where the puck disappeared below his pads, his foot was not coming forward and the frame before it was like 2 mm from 100% in, bullshit, same ol' story w/ the worst officiated sport there is...and this is just one example of it....even with the new rules and higher scoring this game will drive ya nuts sometimes.


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Fargo

primetime3wise said:


> def a goal! the frame where the puck disappeared below his pads, his foot was not coming forward and the frame before it was like 2 mm from 100% in, bullshit, same ol' story w/ the worst officiated sport there is...and this is just one example of it....even with the new rules and higher scoring this game will drive ya nuts sometimes.


Yeah, judging by how fast the puck was traveling it would be nearly impossible for the puck not to cross all the way over. Whatever, the Sabres need to score more goals early so they're not playing come from behind. Anybody's series now.


----------



## primetime3wise

i agree, i was disappointed w/ how they played the last 2 games...much credit to the rangers pressing the sabres...i've never seen the sabres pass so terribly and have poor flow to their game.


----------



## MONGO 

tied 2-2 going into OT


----------



## MONGO 

Ducks win 3-2









lead the series 3-1


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

salo................. what a f*ck up he is.

guys leaning over the boards 5 feet away offering him a stick............. or get ur ass off the ice but no lets skate all the way BACK into the play without a stick rather then picking it up, getting a new one or just getting off the ice and then go and cover selanne possibly the most dangerous duck offensivly........ what a f*cking moron. he cost them the series. stick a fork in them they are done going back to anaheim down 3-1. i wanted them to win but its reality that they are having a hell of a time scoring on the PP and taking way too many penalties. there is no excuse for going into the third up 2-0 and losing 3-2 within the first 2 min of OT.

im so pissed right now i cant even go on anymore.............. some birthday present that is for me....... neither team i am rooting for won


----------



## MONGO 

PGD whats the other team youre rooting for?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

well out of tonight games if i said both teams i was rooting for lost then i guess i meant buffalo









but the teams i want to win the cup are ottawa or vancouver.

out of the teams left in round 2 im cheering for canucks,sharks,sens,buffalo

oh i forgot to add selanne is a diving bitch........... 2 dives in the game and sold 1 as a penalty and the other he WAS cut on but i dont know why he dived if he got hit in the face


----------



## MONGO 

piranha_guy_dan said:


> well out of tonight games if i said both teams i was rooting for lost then i guess i meant buffalo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the teams i want to win the cup are ottawa or vancouver.
> 
> out of the teams left in round 2 im cheering for canucks,sharks,sens,buffalo
> 
> oh i forgot to add selanne is a diving bitch........... 2 dives in the game and sold 1 as a penalty and the other he WAS cut on but i dont know why he dived if he got hit in the face


oh yeah







didnt see that

i figured it was ottawa and vancouver not vancouver and buffalo... i think youre rooting for buffalo to f*ck with me


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

nah i just dont like cheering for team czech lol

i am cheering for sens and canucks overall but i was cheering for buffalo for now until they face ottawa next round..........


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i was expecting puff to be here after tonight performance................ maybe he is out getting drunk or took it even harder and killed himself







that was a disgrace of a third period no thanks to SALO!!!!!!!!

that damn FIN really FINished the canucks shot at winning that game possibly the series........... now they are dangling by a thread


----------



## MONGO 

you never know what will happen dude.. i thought the rangers were done being down 2-0


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

yes but the cancuks are having huge PP issues............ and the fact they are taking way too many penalties its just making it worse on them. they cant score goals and are giving the ducks too many chances on the PP to score and its burning their asses


----------



## Fargo

The Ducks are just better. They controlled the tempo and the blue line in the later parts of the game. They accomplished on the road what Buffalo could not. The Sabres have a must win coming up, because they don't take to well to the ice at the Garden.


----------



## Joga Bonito

go ducks!


----------



## Puff

the ducks REALLY lucked out. to say they outplayed vancouver OR are the far superior team would mean that you dont know much about hockey. we have outplayed them, they have got the lucky bounces\lucky penalty calls. the number of times a mighty f*ck has dove and got the call, and the number of times canucks have been gang raped and nothing is called is brutal. yet the canucks have WAY more PPs than the ducks do. but the refs always seem to give the ducks most of the PPs in the 3rd period.

i dont think this series is over. not at all.

vancouver has come back from 3-1 down before...on a few occassions.


----------



## Guest

I say if the Ducks score more than 2 goals in the next game, they win.


----------



## Fargo

Puff said:


> *the ducks REALLY lucked out. to say they outplayed vancouver OR are the far superior team would mean that you dont know much about hockey. we have outplayed them, they have got the lucky bounces*\lucky penalty calls. the number of times a mighty f*ck has dove and got the call, and the number of times canucks have been gang raped and nothing is called is brutal. yet the canucks have WAY more PPs than the ducks do. but the refs always seem to give the ducks most of the PPs in the 3rd period.
> 
> i dont think this series is over. not at all.
> 
> vancouver has come back from 3-1 down before...on a few occassions.


You and I must have been watching a different game last night. In the 3rd period the Ducks controlled the tempo and appeared to have worn the Canucks defense down. WHen the game was on the line, the Ducks took control. To say that the Ducks have been lucky seems a bit overstated.


----------



## MONGO 

Devils in 7 ....


----------



## Mettle

Sens are one step closer to losing to the Sabres in the next round. Haha.

I really hope the Rangers beat the Sabres. Simply because the Sabres always kill the Sens in the playoffs.

JUST ONE MORE GAME!

Oh. And PS. 1-0 Sharks.:laugh:


----------



## Fargo

Mettle said:


> Sens are one step closer to losing to the Sabres in the next round. Haha.
> 
> I really hope the Rangers beat the Sabres. Simply because the Sabres always kill the Sens in the playoffs.
> 
> JUST ONE MORE GAME!
> 
> Oh. And PS. 1-0 Sharks.:laugh:


I think the Senators team this year can beat Buffalo, and the Sabres are my team. Buffalo's defensive lapses against the Rangers have proven very costly, like killing a penalty cleanly in the 3rd period until the last few seconds and then allowing a guy to park unmolested in front of the net. But Buffalo has to win on Friday. I really see the game 5 winner as the series winner. Either way, a Senators/Sabres series would be way more exciting. The Senators have been very sound for the most part defensively. The Rangers are very boring. Even Jagr is very boring. The entire team is very physical and tenacious, and it's very gay how they see their fans off at the end of a win.

As far as Detroit goes, I hope Bertuzzi and Chelios collide into each other and end each other's seasons - after San Jose scores about 5 more goals.


----------



## MONGO 

2-1 sharks... im at work and have to listen on the radio from nhl.com.. listening to hockey on a radio is like watching golf


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

were going to OT...........

go sharks go.

marleau gets the GWG


----------



## MONGO 

GO WINGS


----------



## Mettle

And Detroit comes back to win it in OT. 3-2.

Seems to be a popular score tonight.


----------



## MONGO 

... Sharks blow the game just like the Canucks


----------



## Puff

RockinTimbz said:


> ... Sharks blow the game just like the Canucks










that burned my soul to hear that from you RT

jk


----------



## MONGO 

Puff said:


> ... Sharks blow the game just like the Canucks










that burned my soul to hear that from you RT

jk
[/quote]







:

I take alot of abuse for being a Rangers fan and especially in the MLB thread for being a Yankee fan so dont feel bad









Dont worry if the Rangers choke you can rip into me


----------



## Guest

That gif in your sig is halarious!


----------



## MONGO 

i just found it


----------



## Fargo

OMG the Sharks were 40 seconds away from taking charge in the series, just like the Sabres were a goal post away in game 3 from going up 3-0. Give Detroit credit for skating really well in the 2nd half of the game and never giving up. I still hate them though.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Fargo said:


> OMG the Sharks were 40 seconds away from taking charge in the series, just like the Sabres were a goal post away in game 3 from going up 3-0. Give Detroit credit for skating really well in the 2nd half of the game and never giving up. I still hate them though.


nah they werent a goal post away they DID score but MSG has ghetto cameras and dont have them set up right to see the goals......... imagine had that goal had taken place with the rangers being the ones who scored and then their shitty ass camera set ups burned their own asses and put them down 3-1 in the playoffs.........


----------



## Fargo

piranha_guy_dan said:


> OMG the Sharks were 40 seconds away from taking charge in the series, just like the Sabres were a goal post away in game 3 from going up 3-0. Give Detroit credit for skating really well in the 2nd half of the game and never giving up. I still hate them though.


nah they werent a goal post away they DID score but MSG has ghetto cameras and dont have them set up right to see the goals......... imagine had that goal had taken place with the rangers being the ones who scored and then their shitty ass camera set ups burned their own asses and put them down 3-1 in the playoffs.........
[/quote]

I agree, but actually I was talking about game 3 when an overtime shot hit the post for Buffalo and barely missed being a goal on the deflection.. That would have settled the series right there. As far as game 4, the tying shot everyone knows was a goal by the laws of physics, but like you said the lousy cameras somehow could not find it.


----------



## ICEE

Detroit is hanging in their with the sharks


----------



## Puff

just came over the radio that JS Giguere isnt going to play tonight.

no reason given.lol


----------



## ICEE

lol no reason??


----------



## Puff

either carlyle thinks the canucks are done and is resting giguere, giguere is hurt, or giguere's chest protector deflated and he cant play without looking like the michelin man







lol


----------



## Puff

WHAT THE F*CK!?!???! WHERE THE F*CK IS LUONGO!?!!??!?!

WHY THE F*CK IS SABOURIN STARTING OT!???????!?!?!?!??!?!??!?!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

this is the biggest BS reffed game this playoffs........... the same pick play that selanne dove in last game happened and the canucks didnt get a pp........... they STAB luongo into the net and that sammy bitch scores a goal and its counted??? since when isnt that goaltender interference???? crash luongo all game long and the hit from behind in the canucks corner in OT and no call. i think the ball fell out of the whistle

the game should be over......... 1-0 cancuks pahlson's goal shouldnt have counted and they didnt even go upstairs


----------



## Puff

what the f*ck is that!?!?!

neidermayer give hansen an elbow to the head and there's no f*cking penalty called. then on the turnover they score.

typical bullshit from the NHL yet again. the refs should be ashamed of what they have done so far in the playoffs.

San Jose vs Ottawa final.

f*ck the ducks. they are stick holding, "stick riding", diving f*****s


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

like i said dave........ worst reffing i have ever seen in my life. the refs tried to win the game for them letting them away with that goal by pahlson but canucks evened it up.......... so they win it for the ducks in OT by letting them away with an elbow to the head. he shouldnt have fucked with the puck along the boards in the first place but that was a clear elbow to the head. if you are gonna call that sh*t all year long be consistant and call it in the fuckin OT also.

once again


----------



## Joga Bonito

go ducks


----------



## Fargo

How do the refs get away with this sh*t? Seriously I'm not rooting for either team, but what the f*ck? elbow followed by a goal? Isn't there anyone to oversee the refs? I think Anaheim would have won the series any way, but Jesus how much are these refs paid to be so incompitent?


----------



## joefish219

you call that an elbow? i call that a dumbass with his head down and how bout louango putting his hand up with the puck in the zone. he is the goal, just like boxing protect yourself at all times.


----------



## Moondemon

What a bad finish for Vancouver.
There was a penalty on that last play.
But I watch all of Vancouver's games in the series and I must say that I was shocked to see how they had no offence ! Luongo kept them alive since the beggining.
Canucks fans are lucky to have him between the pipes !

I hope to see a conference final between Ottawa and Buffalo in the east ...and I hope that the winner of that series will win the cup ! With Vancouver out, I'll cheer for the East !


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i dont think they woulda won the series either but at least give them a fair chance at it. f*ck the refs man


----------



## Fargo

joefish219 said:


> you call that an elbow? i call that a dumbass with his head down and how bout louango putting his hand up with the puck in the zone. he is the goal, just like boxing protect yourself at all times.


Stop the madness; it was a penalty. Almost everyone agrees that Anahiem is the better squad, so why should the refs have to give them any advantage?


----------



## Guest

The refs in the NHL have been pretty horrendous all year. I love the Ducks, but by the sounds of it, they won a game they didnt deserve to win.


----------



## Puff

i admit i was pretty sure the ducks were going to win the series no matter what. but i was trying to stay positive because i am a canucks fan.

but that was a penalty either way. it just makes me even more bitter that i cant watch at least 1 more game because of a f*cking horrible mistake by the ref.


----------



## Guest

Was it a good game? I mean is it worth watching the encore tommorow morning?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

DannyBoy17 said:


> Was it a good game? I mean is it worth watching the encore tommorow morning?


the play is kinda slow and shitty on both parts............. the rediculus 1st goal by the ducks spearing luongo into the net and then someone shooting the puck in was BS and should have been called.......... burrows scored a beauty goal which would have won the game 1-0 for nucks had they had at least 1 ref that wasnt blind. but they didnt so it was 1-1 into OT and just into the second OT rob niedermayer elbows the winger breaking out with the puck right in the head with no call and the puck goes back to scott neidermayer and he fluffs a wrist shot towards the net right along the ice that roberto didnt even notice........ the play would have been and should have been blown down like a barn in a tornado but not when the refs obviosuly wanted the help the ducks win AGAIN even tho they tried to give them the game by not waving off the 1st goal they scored.

the refs have been in favour of the home team i think in every playoff game this year. ZERO consistancy to calls that were made on a more then regular babsis in the regular season


----------



## MONGO 

like the bullshit "no goal" off the skate


----------



## Fargo

That was evened up the other night. Should be a great game tonight.


----------



## MONGO 

i cant wait for tonight







i got my beer helmet ready


----------



## Fargo

OMG this series is completely whacked! The kid from Brockport Conneticut gives the Sabres life. I think Avery Johnson should be watching this game. He might learn how good defensive teams like the Rangers neutralize high powered offenses. Then he can just translate the information into basketball language. The Rangers are really well coached and took control in the last half of the 3rd period. Buffalo is damned lucky to be going into overtime.


----------



## MONGO 

/dies


----------



## primetime3wise

DDDDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OMFG, intense


----------



## Fargo

Dude seriously. As much as I've always hated the Rangers, your coach is doing a brilliant job of neutralizing the Sabres forwards. Not very entertaining but highly effective.


----------



## primetime3wise

i thought it was over, drury just pumped life into western ny! i thought lundquist was unbeatable

goooooooooo sssssaaaabbbbbbbbbrreeeeeeeesssssssssss!!!!

this is crazy

yes fargo u are correct, what a tight game....little boring, but really there have been some decent chances on both sides, could easily be 2-2, but both goalies are great


----------



## MONGO 

.... rangers in 7









my hats off to you sabre fucks though that was a great comeback


----------



## Fargo

Why did the Flames let Drury go? Just a natural born winner. What a great game. Contrasts in styles make hockey much more interesting. Buffalo really deserves more than just hockey and football. They have the most loyal fans in the country I swear. Great sports town. Game 6 ought to be just as tight.


----------



## Guest

Buffalo doesnt have a huge population, or a rich population. I think if they had a baseball team it would be very much like Pittsburgh's team (very low payroll). Its a cold, rough city.


----------



## primetime3wise

i dunno what to say...i think i'm still in shock...lol.

i dunno why they let him go, i knew if there was a big goal for us tonight, it would have been him. he does nothing but score big goals. contrast him w/ briere who is the highest paid sabre and hasn't really done too much...hats off to the rangers for that.

yes, buffalo is a great place to live for the sport teams...even though the bills haven't done much in quite a while we are still very loyal. i don't have to say much for the sabres' following, it speaks for itself...season tickets were sold out, for the entire season, back in october! this is a hotbed for hockey, maybe cuz we are right on the border...well that and the winters are cold, lol.

i don't mind we never got a baseball team back 15 years ago when they were talking about it. baseball is a mess with its' salary structure, no revenue sharing. a small market team would do terribly, as witnessed by the top teams for the longest time have pretty much been those with the most $$$ to spend, (cough) yankees. between that and the strikes i have stopped paying attention...i used to be a huge orioles fan back in the cal ripken days.

can't wait till sunday...gonna be intense. my hats off to the rangers for a great series, even you RockinTimbz









we finally need a championship in this town soooo badly, pray for us, lol.



DannyBoy17 said:


> Buffalo doesnt have a huge population, or a rich population. I think if they had a baseball team it would be very much like Pittsburgh's team (very low payroll). Its a cold, rough city.


yup as i said. i went to college in pittsburgh over 10 years ago and it was sad for baseball then, as it is now.


----------



## MONGO 

Im just glad the Rangers arent getting







like everyone was saying. You have to admit this game was 7 seconds away from being 3-2 Rangers lead.


----------



## Fargo

And why not a basketball team. Cleveland is the sorriest city in the country, and they sell out every night. SO too would Buffalo.


----------



## primetime3wise

look what u made me do to my avatar









ya the rangers are playing far beyond my, and most sabres' fans expectations...unfortunately.

take away the sabres' incredible start to the season, and how the ranger's played in the second half and it's probably not to surprising. lol though what i remember most about the sabres' start to the season was the ice storm/power outage that affected most of the buffalo area....10 days or so w/out electricity, listening to games on a walkman. yes, the weather sucks but no huge natural disasters



Fargo said:


> And why not a basketball team. Cleveland is the sorriest city in the country, and they sell out every night. SO too would Buffalo.


i dunno why not a basketball, i think it would be possible. we did have one way back in the 70's for a brief period...buffalo braves. i dunno though, i only follow football and hockey these days...well, and rooting against the yankees in the AL championship or world series almost every year


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

nabokov................ what a f*cking IDIOT


----------



## MONGO 

3-1 Red Wings


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

4-1, red wings won


----------



## joefish219

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> 4-1, red wings won


i hate detriot but they do know how to plan.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

damn, schneider broke his wrist in the 1st period, thats why he never came back to the game


----------



## Fargo

Having Holmstrom back in the lineup has made all the difference.

Meanwhile. I miss game 6 again tomorrow because the stupid city of CLeveland decides to air the Indians on NBC instead of their regular network - fuckers! Doesn't seem to be anywhere to watch NHL playoffs online.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

yea it has, it really helps to have a guy upfront that can hold his own while annoying the goalie and defensemen


----------



## Fargo

It would be interesting if the Sabres played the Red Wings in the finals, maybe Zubris' only opportunity to get residual revenge upon the last few of the Red Wing team that trounced the Flyers in '97.


----------



## Puff

sh*t man. emery didnt fly with the team because he got in a car crash.

freakin Razor...what a beauty.lol

he was probably banging some broad while driving...lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

bye bye NJ HAHAHAHA f*cking sandbaggers


----------



## Puff

wow...brodeur looked BAD tonight. where did the clutch goaltending he could always be depended on for gone?

you could tell he was waaaay off his game. he was even playing last night with one of the straps on his goalie pads undone.


----------



## MONGO 

piranha_guy_dan said:


> bye bye NJ HAHAHAHA f*cking sandbaggers


why sandbaggers?


----------



## Puff

more like teabaggers....hahahaha

canucks are supposedley wanting to try to sign scott gomez this off season. id take him in a second.


----------



## Guest

How could they afford him? They only could if they dropped the salary of: Naslund or Luongo or 1 of the Sedins or Mitchell or Ohlund (dont forget, Bieska is due for a pay raise).


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

RockinTimbz said:


> bye bye NJ HAHAHAHA f*cking sandbaggers


why sandbaggers?
[/quote]

playing clemmenson in the last game of the season basically handing the 8th spot to the NYI. it was bullshit that they didnt play brodeur. i can understand if all of the playoff spots are clinched but they were playing the only team that had a shot at making it in and they sandbagged it by not playing marty. thats ok, NJ got their asses handed to them by the sens which is what they get for f*cking another canadian team over by letting another NY state team in.

close call in the rangers game but it worked out how i knew it would


----------



## Fargo

> i can understand if all of the playoff spots are clinched but they were playing the only team that had a shot at making it in and they sandbagged it by not playing marty. thats ok, NJ got their asses handed to them by the sens which is what they get for f*cking another canadian team over by letting another NY state team in.


The Canadian team should have earned it. Like NJ was going to play Brodeur just so a Canadian team could get in. I do hate the Devils though. What a great conference finals it's going to be - Ottowa vs. Buffalo. My heart says Buffalo, but Ottowa looks better defensively.


----------



## MONGO 

LETS GO DETROIT


----------



## Natt King Shoal

Sabres oust the Rangers 5-4. A very entertaing game, especially the 3rd period.

Ottawa/Buffalo should be an awsome high-scoring series. I think the series will go 7 but I do not know who will win.


----------



## primetime3wise

We are the win 5-4! bring it senators!







































the sabres picked the best game to have their offense show up...hopefully it will carry over to the next series!


----------



## Fargo

Maybe we'll get part 3 of the brawl


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Fargo said:


> Maybe we'll get part 3 of the brawl


not likely cause that loser peters never gets put in the lineup. i have no idea why he was being cocky agains the leafs last year pretending to golf.......... its not like he helped get the sabres to the playoffs or even touched the ice ever in the playoffs.

as for NJ sandbagging i feel that in the situation when a team is relying on you to at least put up a good game so they make the playoffs they should play the game as they would any other game


----------



## Fargo

I really hope San Jose forces a game 7- game 7's are what the playoffs are all about. Unfortunately, Detroit's skill level seems a bit too much. San Jose needs a major effort in the net and some major forechecking.


----------



## primetime3wise

Fargo said:


> Maybe we'll get part 3 of the brawl


would be cool, doubt it though cuz in playoffs no one wants to draw an instigator...that and our "star" peters, lol, ain't playing.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

end of the 1st period, wings are up 2-0, samuelsson has both goals


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

nabokov would be out if i was coaching


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

damn............


----------



## joefish219

i hate detriot but beating hasik is madness. marleu with no piont in the series. i would take that c away from him until he has some heart. he played like garbage


----------



## MONGO 

DETROIT


----------



## Fargo

joefish219 said:


> i hate detriot but beating hasik is madness.


Anaheim will find a way to beat Hasik. San Jose had that series until the end of game 4. I doubt the Ducks will make the same mistake.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

RockinTimbz said:


> DETROIT


did you break your ankle jumping off the Rangers bandwagon??

HAHAHA


----------



## MONGO 

piranha_guy_dan said:


> DETROIT


did you break your ankle jumping off the Rangers bandwagon??

HAHAHA
[/quote]
ive been behind detroit the whole time you douchebag


----------



## shadow_ace

canucks are out of the playoffs


----------



## Puff

shadow_ace said:


> canucks are out of the playoffs


dont even start me on it. sure we were outplayed by the ducks. but if the refs hadnt ass raped 2-3 really important calls then we might have had a chance to win that series.

one of the winning goals in one of the duck's first two wins should have been disallowed. in game 5 their first goal shouldnt have counted, they pushed luongo into the net THEN scored...we would have won that game as they didnt get another goal until 2nd OT...and on THAT goal there should have been an elbowing penalty called.

i hope detroit bends the ducks over and pound them like a monkey...i hate the ducks and everybody on their team.


----------



## Fargo

Puff said:


> i hope detroit bends the ducks over and pound them like a monkey...i hate the ducks and everybody on their team.


Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Puff

sad


----------



## Guest

Puff, you cant be THAT sad. I mean no one thought the Nucks were even goin to contend this year. You really didnt have a team wth the caliber to go deep into the playoffs. Atleast youve got Luongo, a building block for the future.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

RockinTimbz said:


> DETROIT


did you break your ankle jumping off the Rangers bandwagon??

HAHAHA
[/quote]
ive been behind detroit the whole time you douchebag
[/quote]

so if u were behind the wings then were u cheating on them with the rangers???? as for being behind................ i heard it was the other way........hasek was behind YOU









no need to name call


----------



## Puff

GO SENS!!!!


----------



## Fargo

SCORES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puff

ok. the sens looked so good that first period...if they play like this the sabres will win it in 5.

emery has to be better.

i want ottawa to win for canada's sake, but i have a feeling buffalo will get it done. miller's play will outshine emery's this series.


----------



## Fargo

It's too early to tell. Classic opportunity team with great defense vs the smaller finesse team.


----------



## Puff

i just think buffalo is going to own emery. they're so fast and good with the puck, and everyone knows emery isnt great at making that critical second save (*cough* first goal tonight *cough*). that said, the series can still go either way. im just concerned about how much emery can elevate his game. we all know miller can.


----------



## Fargo

The Sabres cleared the puck out to whom?


----------



## joey'd

go sens go


----------



## Fargo

defense and specialty teams. Buffalo's going to have a short series if they don't fix both sides of the power play.


----------



## Puff

man. ottawa recovered. and played a good physical game. i turned it off partway through the second cause something else was on tv.lol.

good to see them get their sh*t together.


----------



## Fargo

You cannot play catch-up with Ottowa in the 3rd period. Somehow they came into the final segment playing to win rather than playing not to lose, which is how they looked in the 2nd.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

emery = last years cam ward


----------



## MONGO 

piranha_guy_dan said:


> DETROIT


did you break your ankle jumping off the Rangers bandwagon??

HAHAHA
[/quote]
ive been behind detroit the whole time you douchebag
[/quote]

so if u were behind the wings then were u cheating on them with the rangers???? as for being behind................ i heard it was the other way........hasek was behind YOU









no need to name call








[/quote]
I wanted the Rangers to win and if they didnt make it Detroit was my pick.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

well u better pick another cause detroit aint making it past team disney


----------



## Guest

Nobody is making it past team Disney.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

ottawa will


----------



## MONGO 

piranha_guy_dan said:


> well u better pick another cause detroit aint making it past team disney


If detroit doesnt make it ill just watch for the fun of it


----------



## Guest

piranha_guy_dan said:


> ottawa will


I dont know man. Emery will have to be spectacular.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

and he has


----------



## joefish219

piranha_guy_dan said:


> ottawa will


yes sir. ottawa is the team to beat. did you see them third period yesterday. unstoppable on both ends


----------



## Fargo

They won the 1st game; that's all. Nothings been decided yet.


----------



## MONGO 

Fargo said:


> They won the 1st game; that's all. Nothings been decided yet.


QFT


----------



## Puff

just found this song. gotta love it!!!

L-l-l-luongo


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

neat but annoying


----------



## Puff

if it was about sundin you would be jerking off to it...and you know it


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

nope lol im not a die hard fan of any leaf players really. to be honest they are mediocur. i like phaneuf







and he has a song too














http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfsgqqaKBog...ted&search=


----------



## Puff

lmfao. i remember that. it was funny...but it was a tv channel...

the luongo song was made by a fan here in town.lmfao. i know it's based on the song "lola". but its better than the "menomenon" or "phenomenon" or whatever teh f*ck they usually said in the original of the phaneuf one. altho the fact phaneuf could never get it right made me laugh my balls right up into my stomach.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan




----------



## Puff

oh man. i remember #1. that was amazing.

#2 is friggin classic. totally lost it.hahahahhaa

ruutu is a beauty. i think all of vancouver misses him.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

ovechkins crib


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

oilers are lucky to have schremp!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puff

JR is great. you dont necessarily want him on your team, but you want to watch and listen to him all the time. its a shame his career is over/nearly over.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

this guy amazes me


----------



## Guest

Thats Schremp isnt it?

Tavares can do better.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

so far 1-0, wings....zetterbergs goal off of a defenseman


----------



## Joga Bonito

GO DUCKS!

TIE GAME!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

2-1 wings


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

wings won, 2-1


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> wings won, 2-1


too bad both their goals were flukes............... lucky win

and tavares cant do better danny.............tavares is a lazy player


----------



## Young Gotti

The most Important game is game 3 but the sens need to win this game. They are 0-8 when winning the first game. GO SENS GO!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Young Gotti said:


> The most Important game is game 3 but the sens need to win this game. They are 0-8 when winning the first game. GO SENS GO!!!


they have yet to win game 2 in any playoffs also.

but at least they now have home ive advantage which is a plus


----------



## Fargo

OMG, this time with 5 seconds left. Give Buffalo credit even if they lose this game.

Senators just seem too good on both ends of the ice. If Emery didn't give up so many rebounds they'd be virtually unstoppable.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

if the refs werent on buffalos side it wouldnt have gone to OT. hit from behind then the puck gets loose and over to briere and he scores.................. i stick by my previous statement of shittiest reffing ive seen in the playoffs ever.

nice goal off the draw in OT to win it.

i can hear the sabres fans now saying if vaneks goal counted they would have won............ they were up 2-0 and let sens score 3 unanswered goals...... they were lucky to even tie it back up with the sloppy plays they were making.

ottawa in 5


----------



## primetime3wise

actually, being a sabre's fan, i've thought we deserved to lose both games as we were outplayed in each, overall...but i'm more objective than the average fan. i hate to say it, but i think we are done, will be 5-1 or worse yet, a sweep.


----------



## primetime3wise

really, the sens look like they just want it more as they win most of the 1 on 1 battles, except when the sabres are in desperation mode. also, i think the sabres are feeling more pressure having had the best record in the regular season...they were sloppy in the overtime, which i can only attribute to nerves.

we've tried to be too fancy, score pretty goals with the puck...instead of just dump, chase, and forecheck, we get stopped at the blue line always trying to carry the puck into the sens zone. "pretty" goals are easier to come by in the regular season when teams are not skating as hard on defense. the playoffs are a different game, and i blame ruff for not adjusting to this, at least figure out after dozens of failures, that the sabres have to learn to dump and chase.


----------



## Fargo

piranha_guy_dan said:


> if the refs werent on buffalos side it wouldnt have gone to OT. hit from behind then the puck gets loose and over to briere and he scores.................. i stick by my previous statement of shittiest reffing ive seen in the playoffs ever.


Get serious, the reffing has been consistently horrible on both sides. I suppose the cross-check by Alfredson in overtime wasn't worth calling? He almost threw the guy's head directly into the boards while he was down. Now why would a player with that much skill need to make a hit like that? Or how about the penalty late in the 2nd which set up the Powerplay. Okay, so I'm bracing up to to check a guy who's about to piledrive me into the boards, and they call the penalty on me late in the 2nd? And then they call Zubris for hooking just because he's killing a penalty? Didn't look like hooking to me. Now on the other hand, Ottowa got reemed alot as well, but don't tell me those terrible calls and missed calls apply only to Buffalo. That's absurd. Even the commentators thought those late 2nd period calls were bogus. Having said that, it's clear that right now Ottowa is the better team. I think Buffalo needs to balance their great finesse with a few large players that can hit hard and clear the zone. Ruff, as a former defenseman, should be a bit worried about how much his team gives up the blue line.


----------



## ICEE

Go Wings tonight


----------



## Joga Bonito

go ducks!


----------



## Puff

go wings go

i cant believe i just said that


----------



## ICEE

Joga Bonito said:


> go ducks!










Wings all the way


----------



## joefish219

there is a chant we do here in chicago during every detriot game, regardless of who they are playing.

DETRIOT SUCKS (repeat)

go ducks.

1-0 ducks. boo yah


----------



## ICEE

that chant is retarded is that all u can come up with is Detroit sucks repeated???


----------



## Joga Bonito

ducks 2 wings 1


----------



## ICEE

wings lead series tho


----------



## ICEE

and its 2-2 now


----------



## primetime3wise

Fargo said:


> if the refs werent on buffalos side it wouldnt have gone to OT. hit from behind then the puck gets loose and over to briere and he scores.................. i stick by my previous statement of shittiest reffing ive seen in the playoffs ever.


Get serious, the reffing has been consistently horrible on both sides. I suppose the cross-check by Alfredson in overtime wasn't worth calling?  He almost threw the guy's head directly into the boards while he was down. Now why would a player with that much skill need to make a hit like that? Or how about the penalty late in the 2nd which set up the Powerplay. Okay, so I'm bracing up to to check a guy who's about to piledrive me into the boards, and they call the penalty on me late in the 2nd? And then they call Zubris for hooking just because he's killing a penalty? Didn't look like hooking to me. Now on the other hand, Ottowa got reemed alot as well, but don't tell me those terrible calls and missed calls apply only to Buffalo. That's absurd. Even the commentators thought those late 2nd period calls were bogus. Having said that, it's clear that right now Ottowa is the better team. I think Buffalo needs to balance their great finesse with a few large players that can hit hard and clear the zone. Ruff, as a former defenseman, should be a bit worried about how much his team gives up the blue line.
[/quote]

true, that alfredson hit was absurd not to call a penalty...maybe it wasn't because he IS the team captain. regardless, my biggest complaint with the NHL IS, and always has been the horrible reffing. it's still so inconsistent that it'll drive ya nuts sometimes...i wonder what game they are watching, the reffs sometimes. the NFL can be poor sometimes too, but it doesn't make you shake your head at it, every game.


----------



## ICEE

score is 3-3 now its a good game


----------



## Joga Bonito

ducks win!


----------



## Fargo

absolute must win and they pulled it out. Since Holstrom came back in the lineup Detroit had not lost a game. Ducks are way better than the Sharks though.


----------



## Fargo

joefish219 said:


> there is a chant we do here in chicago during every detriot game, regardless of who they are playing.
> 
> DETRIOT SUCKS (repeat)
> 
> go ducks.
> 
> 1-0 ducks. boo yah


I hate the Pistons and the Red Wings, but I have no problem with the Tigers, who are such a tight squad so far this year and are not hatable like the Red Wings with that scumbag Bertuzzi, or the Pistons with their slow motion style. The Lions - well, they deserve much pity, even though they beat the Browns the last time they played them.

The funny thing about the Red Wings is that they've been counted out in each series largely due to a supposed lack of being physical, yet they've looked very physical in every game.


----------



## joefish219

Fargo said:


> there is a chant we do here in chicago during every detriot game, regardless of who they are playing.
> 
> DETRIOT SUCKS (repeat)
> 
> go ducks.
> 
> 1-0 ducks. boo yah


I hate the Pistons and the Red Wings, but I have no problem with the Tigers, who are such a tight squad so far this year and are not hatable like the Red Wings with that scumbag Bertuzzi, or the Pistons with their slow motion style. The Lions - well, they deserve much pity, even though they beat the Browns the last time they played them.

The funny thing about the Red Wings is that they've been counted out in each series largely due to a supposed lack of being physical, yet they've looked very physical in every game.
[/quote]

yeah they always said Detriot is not physical but they come to play each game. i hate detriot, every team, tigers are al central against white sox, basketball yes they are playing chicago but if i want to watch sh*t basketball i would watch the special olympics, at least they cry and act less then the nba. redwings always hated, i am a huge blackhawks fan, never in the playoff but ...

one announcer said that every time tries to hit the wings to make them scared but they never do and constantly hit back. todays game was great. see lidstrom go onto the ducks bench, priceless.

i see ducks vs ottawa in final and it going seven games. no body can beat ottawa, they win every battle.


----------



## Fargo

I think either Detroit or Anaheim could give Ottowa a great series. I'd rather see Ducks though because they're more entertaining than Detroit. In that case it would be a great Stanley Cup.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i want ducks and sens because detroit isnt even a western team in my eyes................. how fun of a series would it be with both teams playing in the same time zone and every playoff game starting at like 7-8 pm


----------



## Fargo

Is there anyone who doesn't think Ottowa is going to absolutely destroy the Sabres tonight? If you're Lindsey Ruff, what do you tell your team? - the same thing they tell an African who just got bit by a black mamba.


----------



## Puff

LMFAO @ the guy singing the anthem...

holy sh*t. the crowd singing the anthem just sent chills down my spine. the hair on my arms is standing up.


----------



## Fargo

Oh Lord, please save the Sabres from absolute annihilation. Have mercy upon them in the hostile Canadian frozen waters.


----------



## Puff

expel these intruders from our lands and *sweep*eth them back south...


----------



## Fargo

I gotta laugh at the announcers saying Buffalo's hopes rest on Miller. Is that a polite way of saying Buffalo's defense can't control the blue line?


----------



## ICEE

I still cant belive the Wings lost


----------



## CorGravey

Go Sens Go!
Im a get a sens tatty if they win the cup.
1-0 sens tonight WOOOOOOOOO


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i hate to say it but i might have to bust my sens jersey out of the closet and sport the spezza jersey


----------



## primetime3wise

wow, the sabres' showing was pathetic









gooooo bills!!, lol


----------



## Mettle

Ottawa only needs to win 5 more games and then voila - the cup comes back to Canada.


----------



## ICEE

Wings must win tonight


----------



## Puff

ottawa is on fire right now. they're playing great hockey.


----------



## MONGO 

get the brooms ready


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

wings are up 4-0l 12 mins left in the game

what they are doing to holmstrom is bullshit, nidermayer and pronger teamed up and took holmstrom into the boards and holmstrom was taken off the ice, but came back in the 3rd....he ended up with stitches in 2 spots on his head......niedermayer got a game misconduct, but they didnt do anything to pronger....within seconds of holmstrom being back in, 2 more ducks took him down and punched him in the back of the head


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

buffalo 1 shot on 6 PP chances HAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Puff

anaheim is a really dirty team. thats why i hate them so much.

ppl think the niedermayers and pronger are such gentlemanly players...maybe off the ice...but they're nasty motherf*ckers on it.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin

5-0 now


----------



## Joga Bonito

ducks


----------



## ICEE

The Wings 5-0


----------



## Fargo

stonecoldsteveostin said:


> wings are up 4-0l 12 mins left in the game
> 
> what they are doing to holmstrom is bullshit, nidermayer and pronger teamed up and took holmstrom into the boards and holmstrom was taken off the ice, but came back in the 3rd....he ended up with stitches in 2 spots on his head......niedermayer got a game misconduct, but they didnt do anything to pronger....within seconds of holmstrom being back in, 2 more ducks took him down and punched him in the back of the head


Yeah, somebody enlighten me as to proper hockey ettiquette. It's obvious that since Holmstrom came back Detroit has been a different team. So is this standard practice to just take out one of the most valuable players on the team? That was worthy of a double game misconduct and some cash. I was rooting for the Ducks until that happened. Now I really can't root for either team.


----------



## Fargo

> Chris Pronger may be facing a suspension after his hit on Detroit's Tomas Holmstrom on Tuesday.
> Pronger took Holmstrom into the glass in the second period and teammate Rob Niedermayer hit him at the same time. Niedermayer ended up with a boarding major and a game misconduct, but both players could receive disiplinary action for their misdeeds from the NHL and be suspended for Game 4 on Thursday. We will keep you informed. May. 16 - 6:12 am et
> Source: Los Angeles Times


----------



## Mettle

Game four tonight. Buffalo is bound to put up a better fight - or at least they should - but I'm definitely hoping for a SWEEP! It's pay back for all those times Buffalo put us out of the playoffs.


----------



## Mettle

Argh. Just got called into work. Looks like I'll be watching the game on the TVs at work tonight even though we're not supposed too. Apparently last year at the Best Buy in Edmonton during the playoffs more than 3/4s of the staff were watching the game on a huge projector and while they were doing that something like 25 digital cameras got ripped off, lol. But I have my ways, haha.


----------



## Puff

f*ck yeah. good job ottawa gettign themselves right back in it!!!

if i was at that game i would start the chant "WHERE'S THE BROOM!!! WHERE'S THE BROOM!!!!"


----------



## Guest

Dammit....I think I want Ottawa to win the cup....kill me.


----------



## MONGO 

ottawa will beat the sabres but lose to detroit


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

RockinTimbz said:


> ottawa will beat the sabres but lose to detroit


i told you the rangers will lose and they did. the wings will also lose when they face the sens.

sabres were lucky that there was only like 5 min left when ottawa got their 2 goals. the end of the period took the wind out of their sails


----------



## MONGO 

piranha_guy_dan said:


> ottawa will beat the sabres but lose to detroit


i told you the rangers will lose and they did. the wings will also lose when they face the sens.

sabres were lucky that there was only like 5 min left when ottawa got their 2 goals. the end of the period took the wind out of their sails
[/quote]
i told you the flames, habs, and leafs would lose....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

no you didnt............. and besides the leafs knocked out the habs


----------



## MONGO 

i told joey d than...


----------



## Puff

the leafs didnt do too much knocking out this season.


----------



## Fargo

Hey, no sweep. That's a major accomplishment for Buffalo. And Miller was superb in the net in both of the last games. Unfortunately I think the Sabres just got Ottowa mad more than anything else. Series unfortunately will end probably on Saturday.


----------



## MONGO 

no way buffalo is going to win the next 3 games unless they made a deal with the devil


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

what a shitty time for a game............. 2 pm.......... what to do with the rest of the night now? its more fun relaxing at night infront of the tube catching the game............ not afternoon WTF


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> i told joey d than...










:insertsmacksmileyhere:


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

sens are going to the cup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

3 years in a row a canadian team has made it to the cup final............... maybe this time they can finally bring it home. the refs tried their best to help buffalo win that one but the sabres blew their lead again. thats the thing about the sens they usually bounce back and take the lead after they are down a goal or 2, they score a couple quick ones and then they are back in it and its hard to beat them once they make their come back


----------



## MONGO 

SABRES CAN KISS MY ASS









and OTTAWA IS GOING DOWN


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

RockinTimbz said:


> SABRES CAN KISS MY ASS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and OTTAWA IS GOING DOWN


not at the hands of the red wings thats forsure

they will beat the ducks also tho


----------



## MONGO 

desperate canadians


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> desperate canadians


i thought the dude abided


----------



## Joga Bonito

DUCKS WIN IN OT!!


----------



## ICEE

Joga Bonito said:


> DUCKS WIN IN OT!!


Damn man I was so pissed oo well Wings will just have to win at Anaheim


----------



## Fargo

Man the Ducks vs the Senators would definitely be fuckers vs fuckers. Noone is beating Ottowa though. They have the best all around game and the best coach. The Sabres were a tough-ass team and played every game except game 1 within 1 goal, and Ottowa still put them away in 5. Miller was outstanding but his defense was not. That Alfredson line is lethal, and I don't see the Duck's defense as being able to neutralize them. Detroit, well, if they could beat the Ducks - tall order - they have some guys who have been there before and perhaps make it interesting. However, there is always Emory and is rebounds; get to him and there is hope to maybe get a couple of games.


----------



## primetime3wise

hard to say for sure cuz the fact the sabres' were not built for the playoffs was woefully apparent in the ottawa series...you can't expect to score 3-4 pretty goals each game in the playoffs, which the sabres tried to do, like in the regular season. the playoffs are vastly different and the sabres' shortcomings were taken advantage of nicely by ottawa.

i'll take ottawa in the finals...yes i'm a sabres' fan and picking ottawa, lol...i'd just like to see a canadian team win it, a hockey town, if not the sens, then detroit...i mean how big is hockey in california (anaheim)? probably not too different than in n. carolina (hurricanes) where there were tickets available the day of the finals last year, and i think some home games for them, were not even sold out.


----------



## Fargo

Buffalo has to decide between Briere and Drury for next year. Whichever they shed, they need to get a few skilled bigs that don't command the highest salaries, so that they can be more effective against strong fast forwards that you see in the final rounds of the playoffs. I'm surprised Ruff never planned on a big checking line that could frustrate quality forwards. I wonder what the perception of him is in buffalo.


----------



## CorGravey

Yeah!!!! Go Sens Go! Woooooooooooooooooooooooooh! Its 80 yrs baby, 80 yrs since ottawa has won the cup! This sh*t is meant to be, muthahfuchs!
MEANT TO BE


----------



## Fargo

I swear hockey is the only thing capable of inspiring Canadian nationalism.


----------



## Guest

Cant believe Im actually cheering for the Sens.

Both West coast teams should put up a decent fight tho. Detroit has a solid 2 way game, and Hasek is on a tear...Anahiem probably has the best D-Corps in the league, but thier frontline is young (tho highly skilled).


----------



## Fargo

> Anahiem probably has the best D-Corps in the league, but thier frontline is young (tho highly skilled).


Their D has been inconsistent. Most of the color guys have commented on that in the Detroit series. If they play like they're capable, I think it will be a good cup. Honestly though, one would have to assume the Devils and Sabres inferior to the West if they believe Ottowa will get a serious challenge in the cup.


----------



## Guest

New Jersey hit a hot patch after the All Star break, they werent a playoff team to begin with.

The Sabres lost something near the end of the season...I think it was ther confidence. They just didnt have the grit, size or leadership to go to the Cup.


----------



## primetime3wise

i agree, we, sabres were not built for the playoffs, again, no 3-4 pretty goals every game in the playoffs, esp. when the good team are playing more solid d and blocking shots to win.

i also can't believe i want ottawa, lol...maybe i feel sorry for canadian teams in general, with all the franchises that have moved to the states.

i think Ruff should stay, but fire our GM Darcey Reiger for not giving him the proper balance of players to compete, postseason. i assume at least one of them will go. both brier and Drury i would like to see stay, but they and vanek are all up for contract renewals and i can't see all 3 being resigned. all i know is DRURY MUST STAY!!









i was almost embarrassed how poorly we played vs. ottawa, and yes confidence probably had something to do with it, esp. resilience which ottawa had much more of. that 3rd game was sad.


----------



## Fargo

DannyBoy17 said:


> DRURY MUST STAY!!


Yes he must, but with the move toward size I could see them letting him go. Vaneck was the worst of the three players against Ottowa. A couple enforcers on each line and a checking line and this team could go all the way. I still have to question Ruff's defensive system though.


----------



## Guest

Buffalo needed one set...just one set...of checking defense. Thats it. Theyve got the forward speed to be mediocre when it comes to defense, but they didnt have a shutdown pairing.


----------



## Fargo

The way the media is talking they're acting as if Buffalo needs to revamp the entire team.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

well basically they are gonna hve to because with a player as high skilled as briere or drury leaving its basically a big part of their puzzle


----------



## hitler

I was hoping the sabres would be able to pull it off... I hate detroit so I guess I will go for Ottawa


----------



## Fargo

Man I was watching old videos of the Flyers vs Oilers in 87. I wonder if teams could ever get that good again with all the salary restrictions. Messier, Gretzky, Anderson, Kurri, Coffey, Huddy, Krushelynski, Lowe all on the same roster. Unbelievable how great that team was. the Flyers team they played was unbelievable as well but had bad timing having to play the Oilers.


----------



## Fargo

Ducks will close out Detroit tonight


----------



## ICEE

Hopefully they dont GO WINGS


----------



## ICEE

Dang not looking good for Red wings their losing 2-0 almsot end of 2nd


----------



## Joga Bonito

ducks winning 4-2!


----------



## Joga Bonito

ducks 4-3!

dont look good!


----------



## Joga Bonito

the ducks are going to the stanley cup finals!!!!


----------



## joefish219

i can't wait for the finals. ottawa vs ducks. lots of speed and hitting. looks like detriot losses again. the current redwings remind me of the bulls without phil jackson

need the good coach


----------



## m.a.t.t.L

I was hoping the Wings would take it this year after the Canucks lost, But I guess I'm going for Ottawa now. I'm not fond of the Ducks really and it would be nice to have a canadian team take it this year...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

go sens go


----------



## Fargo

Ottowa in 6. But I just don't get the significance of whether it's a team representing a Canadian or American city. All the players are a multicultural mix, and teams metamorphasize every year anyway. Now the world cup and olympics I could see getting nationalistic about.


----------



## m.a.t.t.L

Fargo said:


> Ottowa in 6. But I just don't get the significance of whether it's a team representing a Canadian or American city. All the players are a multicultural mix, and teams metamorphasize every year anyway. Now the world cup and olympics I could see getting nationalistic about.


Yeah I guess your right haha


----------



## CorGravey

Its gonna be a good series regardless. I am a true ottawa fan so it is good to see em in the finals. They should have won the last few years in my eyes.

Ducks going dowwwwwwn. They won last night right? I fell asleep after second period


----------



## Guest

Not to mention the fact that the Ducks are loaded with Canadian talent!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

both teams are loaded with canadian talent. hell every team in the nhl is at least 25% canadian. its about bringing the cup home to a canadian team because it hasnt been back in canada since 1993 with montreal, and when you are canadian its kind of a big deal.

either way the cup spends most of the summer in canada with canadian players when they each get to take the cup home. ive seen some pics of the cup at eric staals place from last year.


----------



## Fargo

They need an NHL team in Kentucky. The cup has probably never been in Kentucky ever.


----------



## Mettle

I can't wait.


----------



## Fargo




----------



## Puff

im going to go photoshop a picture of dany heatley running over a duck in his ferrari.

it will be the most tasteless picture ever created!!!hahahaha


----------



## Mettle

Only seconds til game time!

*GO SENS GO*


----------



## Mettle

The Sens really gave it up starting in the second... Missed the beginning of the third, but they're still not all that hot. They gave up their lead - twice. Not cool. And what's with not scoring on a 5-on-3?


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Mettle

Sens didn't deserve it.


----------



## Joga Bonito

ducks win game 1!


----------



## ICEE

GO Ducks rather have them win then Ottowa


----------



## Fargo

I'd rather have the Ducks win than Ottowa also. The Ducks are fuckers, but Ottowa beat Buffalo - literally stomped their ass - so I really want them to lose. It was nice finally to see a team that could keep up with the Senators. Should be a great series.


----------



## Mettle

It's alright. We want Ottawa in 6 anyway so that the series ends here and the Sens can come out for the party instead of having to fly across the continent to get home.


----------



## MONGO 

coutl said:


> GO Ducks rather have them win then Ottowa


I agree.... damn canadians


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

RockinTimbz said:


> GO Ducks rather have them win then Ottowa


I agree.... damn canadians








[/quote]

the ducks have more canadian players then the sens do lol

ottawa didnt keep it simple and looked shaky from 9 days off. only goals they could manage were PP so they better wake up a bit. sloppy play in their own end cost them 2 goals


----------



## MONGO 

piranha_guy_dan said:


> GO Ducks rather have them win then Ottowa


I agree.... damn canadians








[/quote]

the ducks have more canadian players then the sens do lol

ottawa didnt keep it simple and looked shaky from 9 days off. only goals they could manage were PP so they better wake up a bit. sloppy play in their own end cost them 2 goals
[/quote]
Its an american team... look at some of these baseball teams you have a bunch of puerto ricans and dominicans but that doesnt matter.

Stop hatin


----------



## hitler

this series will go the distance...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i was hoping for OT


----------



## Fargo

Does anyone else think the that the Ducks are way up the refs' ass?


----------



## MONGO 

GO DUCKS GO!



Fargo said:


> Does anyone else think the that the Ducks are way up the refs' ass?


excuses already


----------



## MONGO 

/hears crickets


----------



## Fargo

It leveled out as the game went on, but earlier, and I'm not rooting for either team, Ottowa was getting screwed. It's interesting to see Ottowa's first serious competition. Every other team couldn't keep up with them.


----------



## ICEE

RockinTimbz said:


> Does anyone else think the that the Ducks are way up the refs' ass?


excuses already








[/quote]

thats what im talking about go Ducks


----------



## Joga Bonito

ducks win game 2!!


----------



## Guest

Dammit guys, I think I called this one 2 months ago!


----------



## joefish219

i want ottawa to win but they first need to start playing. game one, they stopped playing after the first. game two same damn thing. the ducks goal today was bs. it was given to him. the defenseman had his back turned to the shotter.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

f*ck


----------



## MONGO 

piranha_guy_dan said:


> f*ck


----------



## Ja'eh

RockinTimbz said:


> f*ck











[/quote]
Ha ha lol. I like that, Timbs your funny. I'm from T.O. so I'm going for the Ducks. When it comes to Ottawa I'd rather go for an American team even. If it were any other Canadian team than I would go for them but not the Sens.


----------



## ICEE

^ Agreed I go or American team


----------



## ICEE

Go Anaheim







scores 1-1 right now


----------



## MONGO 

2-1 NOW







CANADA KISS MY ASS!!!


----------



## ICEE

2-2 now


----------



## MONGO 

2-2


----------



## MONGO 

3-2


----------



## ICEE

thats what im talking bout 3-2


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

RockinTimbz said:


> 2-1 NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANADA KISS MY ASS!!!


which acre????


----------



## joey'd

RockinTimbz said:


> 2-1 NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANADA KISS MY ASS!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

pronger deserves another suspension thats for damn sure. he should be done for the playoffs this time. suspended once already for a cheap shot and now another.......... BS BS BS stupid reporter f*cker


----------



## hitler

piranha_guy_dan said:


> pronger deserves another suspension thats for damn sure. he should be done for the playoffs this time. suspended once already for a cheap shot and now another.......... BS BS BS stupid reporter f*cker


that elbow was a questionable hit... it looked deliberate... That little brawl in the game was cool.. Overall I thought it was a great game


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

it forsure was............. pronger is like 6'6 and his elbows are high but to stick it into a guys f*cking head and make him leave the game is BS and not even get a 2 min call.............

HA!!!!!!!!!!!!

whats did i tell you

http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/news_story/?ID=209738&hubname=


----------



## hitler

piranha_guy_dan said:


> it forsure was............. pronger is like 6'6 and his elbows are high but to stick it into a guys f*cking head and make him leave the game is BS and not even get a 2 min call.............
> 
> HA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> whats did i tell you
> 
> http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/news_story/?ID=209738&hubname=


that hit really turned the game in ottawa's favor... after that they pretty much had their way with the ducks.. Domination from that point on... not only that but all the freakin power plays didnt help the ducks


----------



## sid_the_kid87

well now the series is at 2-1 for the ducks....at this point I dont care who wins because I dont like either team for different reasons for 1 im a leaf fan...and going through life hearing the sens fans rant on about how there team won a cup and whens the last time the leafs won a cup i just couldn't do it....and daniel alfredsson...I hate him and if he wins a cup he becomes the first swedish captain to win a cup...I want it to be our boy Mats!!!!....I also like emery hes good....but I also like mcdonald and niedermayer....so sorta leaning on ducks but couldn't care less


----------



## MONGO 

Ducks are still going to win..


----------



## Puff

i told you guys Pronger was a dirty c*ck of a player.

he's proven my point TWICE this playoff run...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

yeah in back to back series


----------



## Fargo

It's about to go down.


----------



## ICEE

Go Anaheim


----------



## ICEE

Ottowa scored with .3 seconds left in first 1-0 end first


----------



## Fargo

OMG that goal was awesome. Very up-tempo violent series - fuckers on both teams, very entertaining. Anaheim's goaltending kept them in the game.


----------



## ICEE

Anaheim 2-1 2nd is almost over


----------



## ICEE

end 2nd 2-2


----------



## Fargo

Alfredson proves once again that with all his talent he's still a classless player at times. WTF was up with that last debaucle? Just like he boarded a Sabre behind the neck in game 2. And stupid too with the series on the line tonight.


----------



## Puff

don cherry on NBC.

what a great guy.hahahah

totally lipped off brett hull about the "foot in the crease"...lol


----------



## ICEE

Anaheim 3-2 6:00 left


----------



## MONGO 

DUCKS WIN







Lets hear the excuses.


----------



## ICEE

U beat me to it Timbz Ducks up 3-1going back home to get the cup


----------



## Joga Bonito

we gona win the cup!!!! go ducks!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

the reffing was terrible. not 1 sens PP in the last 2 periods even tho there was some very obvious calls missed yet again........... like the elbow was missed by pronger. the ducks get away with alot of running emery also. if it were regular season id like to see them run him then.

cup makes an appearance next game in anaheim unfortunatly.

every team i chher for in the cup finals never wins......... the last 3 finals i cheered for flames oilers and sens and all 3 have lost. even teams i cheer for along the way lose. i should have cheered for the ducks


----------



## MONGO 

RockinTimbz said:


> the reffing was terrible. not 1 sens PP in the last 2 periods even tho there was some very obvious calls missed yet again........... like the elbow was missed by pronger. the ducks get away with alot of running emery also. if it were regular season id like to see them run him then.
> 
> cup makes an appearance next game in anaheim unfortunatly.
> 
> every team i chher for in the cup finals never wins......... the last 3 finals i cheered for flames oilers and sens and all 3 have lost. even teams i cheer for along the way lose. i should have cheered for the ducks












and stop rooting for Canadian teams


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

im not biased when it comes to the reffing........... if a penalty deserves to be called either way i say it but for f*ck sake when u dont give a team a penalty for 2 whole periods thats BS especially with the sh*t they are letting them away with. the elbow cost the canucks the series against the ducks and then more dirty play in the wings series against holmstrom and now more dirty sh*t in this series with another elbow...........

congrats ducks on cheap shotting,goalie running,diving your way to the cup


----------



## hitler

the one thing I hate about all sports... the refs... sometimes bad call and sometimes good calls... it sucks when they control a series and ultimately control who wins... I missed tonights game.. sounds like it was a good one tho


----------



## MONGO 

I love the goal off the foot bullshit.


----------



## hitler

RockinTimbz said:


> I love the goal off the foot bullshit.


yeah they got away with one in that game..


----------



## MONGO 

hitler said:


> I love the goal off the foot bullshit.


yeah they got away with one in that game..
[/quote]
The Rangers got denied a goal for that.


----------



## Fargo

I don't know. Seems like a classic case of the home underdog coming out swinging - and getting calls -but they couldn't deliver the knockout blow. Anaheim took over the blue line as the game wore on. The officiating was not to blame; and Alfredson's driving the puck at another player was rather primitive. Like I said before, both teams have fuckers, but the better fuckers won last night.


----------



## ICEE

piranha_guy_dan said:


> the reffing was terrible. not 1 sens PP in the last 2 periods even tho there was some very obvious calls missed yet again........... like the elbow was missed by pronger. the ducks get away with alot of running emery also. if it were regular season id like to see them run him then.
> 
> cup makes an appearance next game in anaheim unfortunatly.
> 
> every team i chher for in the cup finals never wins......... the last 3 finals i cheered for flames oilers and sens and all 3 have lost. even teams i cheer for along the way lose. i should have cheered for the ducks










the reffing was not even bad... Giguere doesnt allow rebounds so Ottowa cant score as much as Anaheim


----------



## Fargo

I have to admit I underestimated how good the Ducks really are. I didn't think anyone could overcome Ottowa's 2-way game, but those Ducks are just big, fast, and mean, and that Selane-assisted goal was fuckin' awesome. I still think Ottowa could steal one in game 5 if they clean up their defensive play and find a sollution to the goaltending. They could have put it away early but Giguere was spot-on.


----------



## Fargo

Oh, BTW, the national anthems sucked last night.


----------



## Puff

the main problem with ottawa is that emery isnt great on the second shot. giguere is very good positionally, and is usually already in position for the rebound, whereas emery is all over the place (he's still a VERY good goalie though). but against an offensively gifted team like anaheim, a goalie cant let any rebounds out.

luongo is pretty decent with rebounds. if he doesnt stop it on the first shot, he's in position for the second or able to bat it away, but even his low number of rebounds he let out during the series allowed the ducks to pound the canucks.

they're too fast for ottawa's defence. which means they usually beat ottawa to the rebounds.


----------



## Fargo

Only every Anaheim goal last night was not on a rebound. They have too much quick-strike capability for even Emery's first look. You really need a goalie and defense like the Devils had back in the day to beat them.


----------



## Puff

yeah...i didnt watch last night.lol

im just going by waht i saw in earlier series.lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

the reffing all playoffs has been terrible............. where have you been?


----------



## Fargo

And it's evened out on both sides. The 2 best teams are in the cup.


----------



## Joga Bonito

new stanley cup champs tonight!!!

go ducks!


----------



## MONGO 

I want the Ducks to win but I want it to go 7 games so I can watch hockey as long as possible.


----------



## Fargo

RockinTimbz said:


> I want the Ducks to win but I want it to go 7 games so I can watch hockey as long as possible.


I want 7 games as well, but it looks boubtful.


----------



## hitler

probaly over tonight...


----------



## Fargo

Ottowa is capable of playing much better.


----------



## Guest

I called it long ago. Ducks are just too good. The scary thing is that they have one of the best young teams in the league. I can see Ducks vs Penguins becoming a heated rivalry....


----------



## Puff

yeah
but pronger will probably whinge after the season and demand another trade....lol

i can still say i dont like scott neidermayer...or his brother.

i like pronger a hell of a lot more than either of them, and im not even a huge pronger fan.lol


----------



## Fargo

Pour hold the champagne at 10:45PM.


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Fargo

Ottowa looked like they had nothing left.


----------



## Puff

good win for the ducks

at least the canucks lost to the eventual stanley cup champions...

i can live with that.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

DannyBoy17 said:


> I called it long ago. Ducks are just too good. The scary thing is that they have one of the best young teams in the league. I can see Ducks vs Penguins becoming a heated rivalry....


yeah me too considering they play eachother once every 3 years


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

f*ck pronger.

i dont think they would have given that penalty shot if the game was closer.

the reffing this entire playoffs was the most inconsistant and shittiest ive seen in my life.

ducks wanted it WAY more.

only alfredson and fisher showed up this series volchenkov was the best D man.

redden sucks balls, i would kept chara

getzlaf penner perry OWN!!!!!

spezza and heatwho???

atleast the closest thing to a canadian team won the cup. the cup will barely leave canadian soil all summer, and will be 15 min west of my house (Oshawa with Shawn Thornton) and 30 min north of my house in Peterborough with Corey Perry(i hate that little bitch)


----------



## Guest

I fuckin love Corey Perry man. Do you hate him because he used to beat on the Peterborough Petes and Oshawa Generals back in the day? He's going to be a Sakic/Yzerman type leader, with more grit and less skill.


----------



## MONGO 

Well all I have to say is... GOOD SEASON!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito

f*ck yeah!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

i hate how he is a bitchy player. how can you compare him to yzerman or sakic and then say with less skill........... so basically a shanahan or gary roberts?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

its having a good coach and good GM that got the team built this good. ottawas coach bryan murray was a HUGE part of bringing in all the young talent to anaheim a couple years ago before going to ottawa to coach. i guess he kinda put his foot in his mouth stacking a team that he loses to in the cup finals built with players he aquired lol brian burke is the sh*t when it comes to GM's i dont like the guy but he sure knows how to build a team. he stacked vancouver other then goaltending....... bertuzzi, sedins,naslund,morrison..... back in the day they were stars but had no goalie to finish the job...... fortunatly he learned from his mistake and was blessed to go to a team who already had a good goalie for him to work around


----------



## Puff

personally i like Getzlaf a lot more than Perry

when i look at perry he just looks like one of those guys in highschool that complains nonstop.

i really like getzlaf though. and dustin penner...he's good for a young big mofo.


----------



## Fargo

3 months and 22 days till next season.


----------



## ICEE

^ hopefully the Wings get better


----------



## joey'd

Fargo said:


> 3 months and 22 days till next season.


ill revive the thread when the time comes, instead of makin a new one each season


----------



## Puff

its better to start a new one

we have the draft coming up. then free agency, then training camps, preseason, then finally next season.

might as well just start a new thread once the new season comes around.


----------

